# أخبار طريفة



## alhor (15 مايو 2007)

:mus13: أخبار طريفة :mus13: 


العثور على "10 ثعابين" سامة في طرد بريدي ​
جوهانسبرج/ أعلن مسؤولون أمس الاثنين أن مفتشين في مجال البيئة في جنوب أفريقيا عثروا على "10 ثعابين" سامة مهربة في حقائب أشرطة فيديو عندما فتشوا عبوة مشتبها بها في مكتب للبريد.
وضبط المفتشون الذين تصرفوا بناء على معلومات تلقوها الحاوية الواردة من جمهورية التشيك، وفتحوا الحقائب ليجدوا أفاعي حية من نوع "البينو السامة"، وكذلك أفاعي سامة تعيش بالمنطقة العربية، وأفاعي ناميبية سامة، وأفاعي من النوع الأسترالي الضخم السام والتي يعرف بأنها أكثر أنواع الثعابين سمية على الأرض.
وقد قالت إدارة البيئة في إقليم جيتنج في بيان "كل هذه الثعابين المصادرة سامة، وليس لها مضادات للسموم متاحة في جنوب أفريقيا".
وقال البيان إن تحقيقا جنائيا فتح وتساعد السلطات في جمهورية التشيك، واستراليا في التحقيق.
من جانبه قال رئيس إدارة البيئة في إقليم جيتنج خبيسي موسونكوتو "أمكن تجنب مأساة كان يمكن أن تكون مميتة. ويمكن تخيل ما كان سيحدث لو تحطمت هذه الحاوية الهشة وخرجت الثعابين".
وقال المتحدث باسم الإدارة جاك دي توا إن الثعابين نقلت جميعها لمكان آمن في حديقة حيوان بريتوريا.



قطة تربي عددًا من أفراخ الدجاج بعد نفوق أمهم 

عمان/ احتضنت قطة تبلغ من العمر عامًا،  سبعة أفراخ بعد نفوق الدجاجة الأم قبل شهر بالإضافة إلى صغارها الثلاثة.
وتعيش القطة التي تسمى "نمرة" مع أُسرة مكونة من عشرة أفراد تسكن على أطراف العاصمة الأردنية عمان، حيث حملت القطة على عاتقها مسؤولية تربية الأفراخ بعد أن طارد كلب الجيران الدجاجة وقتلها.
فمن جهته قال محمود أبو عيد صاحب القطة إن الأُسرة كانت تخشى أن تلتهم القطة الأفرخ الصغيرة بعد أن أبدت اهتمامها بهم، ولكن الجميع دُهشوا عندما جمعت القطة أفرخ الدجاج وبدأت ترعاهم.
وبعد أسبوع من احتضان القطة للأفرخ الصغيرة وضعت "نمرة" ثلاثة صغار، وبعد الولادة قرر أبو عيد فصل القطة وصغارها عن الكتاكيت، ولكن نمرة امتنعت عن الأكل وأُصيبت بحالة من الكآبة إلى أن أعاد أبو عيد إليها أفراخ الدجاج مرة أُخرى.
​


----------



## alhor (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*


يتبع


اعتنت به... فأورثها 5 ملايين دولار 

هونغ كونغ/ ذكرت أمس مصادر صحفية أن ممرضة سابقة كانت تتولى العناية بأحد أثرياء الصناعة قد حصلت مبلغ 40 مليون دولار هونغ كونغ أي نحو "5.2 مليون دولار أميركي"  من تركته بعد أن أسقطت عائلته الإجراءات القانونية المعارضة لحصولها على هذه الأموال.
وعندما كانت بونغ لاو لاو "49 عاما" تعتني كممرضة بإمبراطور صناعة الإلكترونيات ونغ وها سان أقامت معه علاقة رومانسية، حيث صار من حقها الآن أن تطالب بالأموال السائلة والأسهم التي تضمنتها الوصية التي قدمتها للمحكمة العليا.
وقد شكك أبناء ونغ الستة الذين يديرون إمبراطوريته الصناعية التي تتجاوز قيمتها 1.2 مليار من دولارات هونغ كونغ في صحة الوصية، ولكن بعد يومين من نظر القضية غيروا موقفهم وأقروا بأنها صحيحة. 
والتقى ونغ الذي توفي عن عمر يناهز 90 عاما إثر إصابته بفشل كلوي عام 2000 مع بونغ فيما كان في رحلة إلى الوطن الأم الصين عام 1988 بعد وفاة زوجته. وكتبت ونغ لبونغ رسائل غرامية تضمنت تمنيات بأن يعيشا سويًا.



ساركوزي يقع ضحية مقلب 

باريس/ الرئيس الفرنسي المنتخب نيكولا ساركوزي ضحية خدعة دبرها محترفا مقالب من كيبيك نجحا على حد قولهما في التكلم معه على الهاتف لبضع دقائق بعد انتخابه قبل أن يدرك الأمر، ويقطع المكالمة. 
وكان الهزليان اللذان يدبران المقالب للمشاهير تحت اسم "دعاة العدالة المقنعون"، قد أوقعوا في كانون الثاني 2006 بالرئيس جاك شيراك حين أوهموه بأنه يتحدث إلى رئيس الوزراء الكندي ستيفن هاربر، وقد أعلنا في بيان أنهما عاودا الكرة مع خلفه المنتخب. 
وأوضحا انهما اتصلا بساركوزي مساء الأحد بعد إعلان فوزه في الانتخابات الرئاسية فكلمهما ثلاث دقائق ظنا منه أنه يتحدث إلى هاربر، على ما أوضح البيان. غير أن ساركوزي أدرك على ما يبدو الخدعة فأقفل الخط. وبذلك يتباهى "دعاة العدالة المقنعون" بأنهما نجحا في "مقلب رئاسي فرنسي مزدوج".

​


----------



## alhor (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع


ألقاب تاريخية .. للبيع 

لندن/ أصبح الآن بإمكان المواطنين البريطانيين الحصول على ألقاب النبلاء ذات الأسعار الباهظة، في المزاد العلني الذي يقام في لندن في الـ24 من الشهر الحالي. 
حيث ذكرت هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية أن خمسة ألقاب "بارون"، وثلاثين "لورد" سيتم عرضها في دار مزادات "سترات أند باركر" قريباً، وسيكون للوردات الجدد حق الحصول على اللقب، ولكن من دون الدخول إلى مجلس اللوردات. 
وتتراوح أسعار الألقاب بين 12 إلى 54 ألف دولار أميركي، حيث قال موظف في دار المزاد "كثير من الذين يريدون شراء هذه الألقاب هم علماء تاريخ.. إنها تشكل أيضاً هدية عرس رائعة". 
كما أضاف "تأتي هذه الألقاب مصحوبة ببعض الامتيازات التاريخية التي ما تزال سارية المفعول حتى الآن... اشترى أحد الأشخاص منذ فترة، لقباً مصحوباً بحقوق تتعلق بأحد المرافئ، فحصل على حوالي 8 ملايين دولار أميركي من الحكومة حين قررت تجديد هذا المرفأ".




كلبة فرنسية تتبنى نمرة بنغالية 

كاجاوا/ حظيت نمرة بنغالية صغيرة رفضتها أمها الحقيقية، بأم جديدة الآن هي "نانا شان" وهي كلبة فرنسية عمرها عامان.
وقد جاء هذا الموقف غير العادي من الأم وابنتها بالتبني بعد أن رفضت النمرة التي لم تحصل بعد على اسم من قبل أمها.
وبدأ حراس حديقة شيروتوري في مقاطعة كاجاوا في إطعام النمرة المولودة في 26 أبريل من هذا العام بقنينة، لكن "نانا شان" الكلبة المُحبة التي ولدت لتوها كلبًا ميتًا التقت بالنمرة، وتبنتها كأنها ابنتها.
وقد قال حارس الحديقة يوكي ماتسومورا "إن النمرة الوليدة أيضا يبدو أنها تعتقد أن الكلبة هي أمها. هي تنادي الكلبة لكي ترضعها بالصياح بصوت عال".
غير أن الموقف لا يمكن أن يستمر إلى الأبد على هذا النحو، حيث أن النمرة الآن عمرها أُسبوعان وبدأت تلحق أمها بالتبني في الحجم والوزن، وبمجرد أن تصل النمرة إلى حجم معين، سيتم نقلها قفص النمور.
​


----------



## alhor (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع 

 طفل هندي يأكل الثعابين السامة والعقارب والضفادع 

ضفدع 

http://img.naseej.com/images/online/222830_1.JPG

نيودلهي / صدق أو لاتصدق .. لكن الناس فيما يعشقون ويتلذذون مذاهب، لكن أن يصل الحال إلى الثعابين والسحالي والضفادع والعقارب وحشرات اخرى، فهذا مثير للاستغراب. الحالة سجلت في الهند لطفل يبلغ من العمر 12 عاما يعتبر هذه الحيوانات طعامه المفضل. الصبي، واسمه بانكاج كومار، تعود أن يأكل الزواحف منذ أن كان في الثانية من عمره. وقالت والدته انها شاهدته يأكل ضفدعة عندما كان عمره عامين فقط، مشيرة إلى أنه أكل جسد الضفدعة ورمى أقدامها. 
قررت الأسرة، التي تسكن قرية ساركيلا بمقاطعة كارساوا الهندية، تكتيف بانكاج بغرض منعه من مطاردة وأكل السحالي والضفادع والحشرات الأخرى، لكنه غير استراتيجيته وبدأ يحفر الارض للعثور على ثعابين لأكلها. 
وتقول والدته، ساروج ديفي، إنه يحب أكل الزواحف السامة على وجه الخصوص. ويقول والده أنيل سينغ، الذي يعمل سائقا في الجيش الهندي، إنه اصطحب ابنه إلى «المعهد الهندي للعلوم الطبية» بغرض علاجه بلا نتيجة. وأنفقت الأسرة على علاجه مبلغا لا يقل عن 300000 روبية، وهو أقصى ما يمكنها إنفاقه لعلاجه. وأكثر ما تخشاه الأسرة أن تتعرض حياة بانكاج للخطر بسبب التهامه الكثير من الحشرات والزواحف السامة. 


ثعبان 

http://img.naseej.com/images/News/world/188419_snake2.jpg 

تجدر الإشارة إلى ان هذه الحالة ليست شاذة في الهند، فثمة حالة اخرى مثيرة للدهشة. بطلها نيرانجان باسكاران، 35 سنة، الذي اعتاد أكل الثعابين حية على مدى أكثر من عقدين من الزمن. وقال نيرانجان إنه عندما كان في سن السابعة، وهو في طريقه إلى المدرسة، هاجمته أفعى ولم يجد طريقة أفضل من عضها ثم التهامها كاملة بغرض إنقاذ حياته وليس بدافع الجوع. ومنذ ذلك الوقت ظل نيرانجان يلتهم الثعابين دون أي تردد. 

وفي الواقع يلتهم نيرانجان ثعبانا كل يوم، ويقول انه أكل اكثر من 10000 من مختلف أنواع الثعابين. ظل أكل نيرانجان للثعابين أمراً سريا خلال السنوات السبع الاولى، ولم يعلم الوالد بهذه الأمر إلا عندما بلغ 14 عاما. 
​


----------



## alhor (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*


يتبع

حفيد بيسمارك "أكثر النواب كسلاً" 

برلين/ دخل أسم السياسي الألماني البارز "أوتو فون بيسمارك" التاريخ الألماني بوصفه "المستشار الحديدي"، إلا أن حفيده الذي يشغل حالياً مقعداً في البرلمان الألماني قد يدخل التاريخ الألماني كـ"أكثر ساسة ألمانيا كسلاً". 
حيث ذكرت مصادر صحفية أمس أن كارل ـ إدوارد غراف فون بيسمارك البالغ "46 عاماً" حصل على عضوية البرلمان الألماني عام 2005 إلا أنه على الرغم من شهرة اسمه قلما يظهر في جلسات البرلمان. 
أضاف التقرير أن بيسمارك الحفيد، المتزوج حالياً للمرة الثالثة من سيدة أميركية، لم يحضر أهم جلسات البرلمان خلال العام الجاري، والتي جرى فيها التصويت على رفع سن الإحالة إلى التقاعد، وإرسال طائرات استطلاع "تورنادو" إلى أفغانستان، وأيضاً الإصلاحات الصحية الجديدة في البلاد، وهو يغيب غالباً عن حضور جلسات اللجان البرلمانية.


أفخم عمارة في باريس "للبيع" 

باريس/ سيجرى خلال الأسبوع الجاري، بيع أفخم عمارة في باريس بعد أن جرى تقسيمها إلى 40 شقة تتراوح في أحجامها بين غرفة واحدة وست غرف.
وتعد هذه هي المرة الأولى التي يباع فيها عقار باريسي مزود بخدمات لا تتوفر إلا في فنادق الدرجة الرفيعة، كمكتب الاستقبال، وإيقاف السيارة، وتنظيف الملابس، والعناية بالمساحات الخضراء. 
وتقع العمارة في الرقم 81 من جادة "فكتور هوغو"، على بعد خطوات من قوس النصر، في الدائرة السادسة عشرة من باريس، حيث حدد سعر المتر المربع فيها بحوالي 12 ألف يورو، أي نحو "17 ألف دولار".
وبتالي فإن أسعار الشقق ستتراوح بين 330 ألف يورو، و3.3 مليون يورو، حيث كان قد تم تشييد هذه العمارة عام 1901 لتكون سكناً للأميرة الرومانية باسارابا دو برانكوفان، ثم جرى تقسيمها إلى شقق منفصلة يبلغ مجموع مساحاتها الداخلية 8 آلاف متر مربع.
يذكر أن العمارة قد اشترتها شركة "سيتي لوفت" البريطانية العام الماضي من شركة فرنسية للتأمين كانت تشغلها، حيث أسند المالك الجديد إلى شركة "كونران وشركاؤه" في لندن مهمة إجراء أعمال الترميم والتحديث وفق أرقى المواصفات، مع الحفاظ على الطراز الأصلي للمبنى. 



الصين تعتزم تخصيص أول يوم للتنقل "بدون سيارات" 

بكين/ أفادت أمس مصادر صحفية أن العاصمة التي يلفها الضباب الدخاني ومدينة شنغهاي التجارية وافقتا مع نحو مئة مدينة أخرى على إغلاق الطرق في أول يوم من دون سيارات.
حيث سيمنع مرور السيارات الخاصة من طرق معينة في يوم 22 سبتمبر، مما سيجبر الناس على السير على الأقدام أو استخدام وسائل النقل العامة أو ركوب الدراجات الهوائية التي اشتهرت بها المدن الصينية.
ويسعى المسؤولون جاهدين من أجل تنظيف الهواء الملوث في مدن الصين الرئيسية، حيث يزيد تأثير التلوث على الصحة والنمو، وفي الوقت نفسه فإن دعم الصناعة ضروري لازدهار الاقتصاد.
وقد أشارت تقارير صحفية أن عدد السيارات في تزايد حيث تنزل إلى شوارع بكين كل يوم ما يقدر بألف سيارة جديدة.
​


----------



## alhor (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع

تعليم إيقاعي 

لندن/ أطلقت بريطانيا مؤخراً حملة وطنية لحمل التلاميذ في الصفوف الابتدائية وأساتذته على الغناء. 
ويقول الخبراء إن الغناء ليس مفيداً فقط في بناء ثقة التلاميذ الصغار بأنفسهم فحسب، بل هو أداة تعليمية قيّمة، ويمكن استخدام الموسيقى بهدف تقوية مفاهيم التحدّي عند التلاميذ وتنمية قدراتهم الحسابية، ومهاراتهم الحركية واللغوية.
وقال الخبراء عندما يتعلّم الطفل الإيقاع يتعلّم أيضاً مفاهيم حسابية مثل المعدلات، والكسور والنسب، كما يمكن ترجمة الإيقاع في مسائل أخرى مثل الحديث عن دقات القلب في العلوم البشرية. 


من صدر صدام إلى جنوب أفريقيا 

جوهانسبرج/ ظهرت أوسمة الرئيس العراقي السابق صدام حسين في متحف في ضاحية كثيفة الأشجار بجوهانسبرج لتجتذب مشاهدين فضوليين بعد أسبوعين من إعدامه.
وشقت شارات صدام وصوره التي كانت ذات يوم تعرض في أنحاء البلاد إلى المتحف من خلال ضابط سابق في جيش جنوب أفريقيا ظهر في العراق بعد حرب 2003.


برلمان من الوزن الثقيل 

عمان/ أظهرت فحوص طبية أجريت على 250 نائبا وموظفا في مجلس النواب الأردني، أن معظمهم يعاني من السمنة.
وقالت تقارير صحفية، إن الفحوص التي أجراها برنامج تابع لوزارة الصحة وجامعة جونز هوبكنز أظهرت أنه رغم السمنة التي يعاني منها معظم النواب فإن صحتهم بشكل عام جيدة.
وأضافت أن غالبية النواب والبالغ عددهم 110 نواب يعانون من زيادة الوزن تليهم نسبة عالية تعاني من الدهون ثم ارتفاع ضغط الدم.
​


----------



## alhor (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع

بوش يعترف: "جلدي سميك" 

واشنطن/ قال الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش انه يرى نفسه مرنا ومنفتحا لكن "جلده سميك" يتحمل النقد.
ونفى بوش ان يكون في حالة مزاجية سيئة لان حرب العراق لم تمض كما يرام، وقال على العكس تماما معنوياتي مرتفعة، أنا لست ذلك الرجل الذي يجلس هنا ويقول يا الهي أنا قلق بشأن الانطباعات عني وأنا قلق أكثر بشأن اتخاذ القرارات الصحيحة لحماية الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، أنا أتفهم النقد لكن جلدي سميك.



رسالة وفاء كويتية للشيخ جابر بطول ثلاثة كيلومترات 

الكويت/ عرضت أمس رسالة وفاء طولها ثلاثة كيلومترات وقعها مواطنون ومسؤولون كويتيون في الذكرى السنوية الأولى لوفاة أمير البلاد الراحل الشيخ جابر الاحمد الصباح.
وأشادت الشيخة فريحة الصباح رئيسة اللجنة العليا لمسابقة الأم المثالية للأسرة المتميزة في الكويت التي ساهمت في تنظيم الحدث بهذه اللفتة، كما قال مساهمون إنها الرسالة تبدأ من عند مجلس الأمة ولغاية ثلاثة كيلو مترات.


أبجد هوز 

لندن/ أفاد تقرير صحفي نشر أمس، أن الأمير هاري، الابن الأصغر لولي العهد البريطاني الأمير تشارلز، يتعلم في الوقت الحالي القواعد الأساسية للغة العربية.
كما يتعلم الأمير هاري مجموعة من الإرشادات الخاصة بطريقة التعامل الودية مع المجتمع المدني والخاصة بإصدار الأوامر في إطار استعداداته للمشاركة ضمن القوات البريطانية في العراق ضمن الفوج العسكري التابع له والمعروف باسم "بلوز أند رويالز".
وأشار التقرير إلى أن تعلم الأمير اللغة العربية يعد مؤشراً قوياً إلى استعداده للمشاركة في عملية العراق. ووفقاً لتقديرات وسائل الإعلام البريطانية فإن الأمير هاري لن يشارك في عمليات قتالية، وسيتم تخصيص حراسة شخصية له.
​


----------



## alhor (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع

زعماء آسيان يشاركون في حفل زفاف 

مانيلا/ ظنت عروس فلبينية أن حفل زفافها قد انهار حينما قررت رابطة آسيان تغيير موعد إقامة قمتها في فندق "لا شانجري-لا" الذي خططت العروس لإقامة حفل زفافها فيه وإقامة فعاليات القمة في نفس القاعة المحجوزة للزفاف.
وقالت العروس لقد كان الجميع متعاونين جدا وقررنا الاستفادة من الموقف، سيكون الأمر مثيرا ومختلفا، كان الموعد الأصلي للقمة المقرر في ديسمبر قد تأجل بسبب مخاوف أمنية، وقررت السلطات نشر 13 ألف جندي لتأمين مدينة سيبو حيث تعقد القمة وحفل الزفاف.
وقالت العروس إنها ترحب بالزعماء العشرة في حفل زفافها لكنها ليست قلقة أبدا من الانبهار بهم حتى وان كان من بينهم السلطان حسن بلقية سلطان بروناي، وقالت لقد عثرت على أمير أحلامي بالفعل. 


محاكم فضائية 

برلين / يبدو أن المحامي الألماني جينس لوريك قد سئم من قضايا العاطلين عن العمل، فقرر أن يمثّل الأشخاص الذين يزعمون أنهم تعرّضوا لهجوم من قبل مخلوقات فضائية. 
وكما كان متوقعاً، توصّل المحامي، إلى النتيجة ذاتها في كل القضايا المتعلقة بالمخلوقات الفضائية التي راجعها حتى الآن: "لا أثر لمخلوقات من خارج الكرة الأرضية". 
وانكبّ لوريك على التحقيق في ما إذا كان بالإمكان تحويل قضايا المناوشات الفضائية إلى قضايا إساءة المعاملة أو التعذيب، ما يمكّنه من التماس تعويض لموكّليه بموجب قانون تعويض الضحايا. 


حظيرة للنوم 

فيرمونت/ أصبح بإمكان الأشخاص الذين يعانون من الأرق أن يتعرّفوا على أسرار الدماغ واكتشاف علم النوم ومحاربة مرضهم، وذلك في حظيرة نائية في ولاية فيرمونت الأميركية. 
وحوّل صاحب الفكرة الان هوبسون، جزءاً من حظيرته إلى متحف للنوم المتفاعل، حيث يخضع الزوّار إلى دورة تعليمية مكثفة، على مدى أربعة أسابيع، حول آلية عمل الدماغ وأسرار النوم. 
ويجسّد المتحف مرحلة تكوّن الأحلام أثناء النوم، وفيه أيضاً معرض للوسائط المتعددة حول النوم والأحلام، كما يتضمّن غرفة نوم صغيرة تكثر فيها النوافذ، حيث يمكن للزوار أن يستغرقوا في النوم، فيما يتم تسجيل إيقاع دماغهم. 




غرامة على مواليد الصينيات في هونغ كونغ 

هونغ كونغ/ أعلنت هونغ كونغ، أنها بصدد فرض رسوم مواليد على النساء الصينيات اللواتي يعبرن الحدود للولادة في مستشفياتها الحكومية، بمعدل قد يصل إلى 6150 دولاراً عن كل ولادة. 
وقــال المتحدث باسم مستشفيات هونغ كونغ إن الرسم الذي سيحصّل من الحوامل اللواتي يلدن في الإقليم وهن من غير المقيمات فيه، سيتراوح بين خمسة آلاف إلى 6150 دولاراً. 
وتأتي هذه الرسوم، التي يرجح أن تسري اعتباراً من فبراير المقبل، بعد ازدياد ظاهرة إقبال الصينيات الحوامل على التوجه للولادة في هونغ كونغ بهدف اكتســاب مواليدهن جنسية هذا الإقليم، والتمتع استطراداً بالامتيازات التي يوفرها من تعليم مجاني ومزايا صحية واجتماعية أخرى. 

​


----------



## alhor (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع

تمور سياسية في الأسواق المصرية 

القاهرة/ كعادتهم كل عام  أطلق تجار التمر في مصر، أسماء الشخصيات السياسية  والمشهورة على أنواع التمور التي تستهلك بكميات كبيرة خلال شهر رمضان.
وأطلق اسم الأمين العام لحزب الله اللبناني حسن نصر الله، على أفخر أنواع التمور، في حين أطلق اسم رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي إيهود أولمرت، على أسوأ نوع من التمور، في أسواق البلح المصرية.
وفي سوق روض الفرج الشعبي، وهي أكبر سوق للفواكه المجففة "الياميش" في قلب العاصمة المصرية القاهرة، قال البائع عبده كاشو، وهو أحد كبار التجار في هذا السوق: "نصر الله المنتصر، يأتي بلا جدال في مقدمة أنواع التمر من حيث الجودة هذا العام."
ويصل سعر كيلو غرام التمر من نوعية "نصر الله" إلى 24 جنيهاً (أكثر من أربعة دولارات)، ويأتي في المرتبة الثانية من حيث الجودة، تمر "احمدي نجاد" (الرئيس الإيراني) الذي يباع بسعر 18 جنيهاً للكيلو (أكثر من 3 دولارات)، ثم تمر "شافيز" ( الرئيس الفنزويلي الذي يتمتع بشعبية كبيرة في العالم العربي)، ويبلغ سعره 14 جنيهاً (أكثر من دولارين) للكيلو.
وفي كل عام يقوم تجار الياميش بترتيب أنواع التمر حسب الجودة، ويطلقون عليها أسماء شخصيات مختلفة من أكثرهم شعبية إلى أكثرهم إثارة للبغض.
وأطلق التجار اسم رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي إيهود أولمرت، على أسوأ نوع تمر، بعد أن كان الأسوأ في السنوات الأخيرة يسمى "إرييل شارون."
وهذا النوع لا يكاد يكون موجوداً في السوق، ويبلغ سعر الكيلو غرام من هذه النوعية 1.5 جنيهاً مصريا (حوالي20 سنتاً)، بسبب سوء حالته.
ويذكر أن أسماء أخرى قد لمعت في السنوات السابقة، مثل "أسامة بن لادن" زعيم تنظيم القاعدة، والزعيم الفلسطيني الراحل "ياسر عرفات"، والممثلة المصرية "ليلى علوي" في أسواق البلح المصرية.



إن كيدهن عظيم 

صنعاء/ ذكر مصدر أمني أن السلطات اليمنية أفرجت عن رجل يوم أمس الأربعاء، بعد أن تبين أن التقرير بأنه عضو في تنظيم القاعدة ويخطط لشن هجمات، في العاصمة صنعاء خدعة من حماته.
وكان المصدر ذكر في وقت سابق، أن رجلا يحمل متفجرات ألقي القبض عليه في منطقة مزدحمة في صنعاء..
وأضاف المصدر "تبين أنه (الرجل)، يحمل أدوية ويبدو أن حماته أبلغت عنه قائلة انه متشدد."


بطاقات التهنئة والهدايا من روث الأغنام 

لندن/ حصلت شركة كريتيف بيبر ويلز الإنجليزية، على جائزة الألفية التي تصل قيمتها إلى 20,000 جنيه إسترليني، على ابتكار طريقة لصنع بطاقات التهنئة والهدايا من روث الأغنام.
و قام مؤسسا الشركة لورنس، تومز 38 عاما وليز بيلور 38 عاما المتحمسان لتطوير هذه الفكرة بجمع روث الأغنام، من الجبال المحيطة بمدينة سنودونيا في مقاطعة ويلز، حيث مقر شركتهما ثم قاما بتعقيمه في سخانات، ضغط واستخلصا منه الألياف غير المهضومة بعد غسلها.
جدير بالذكر أن الأغنام تهضم فقط 50 % من غذائها، وأصبحت الألياف المستخلصة مادة خام لصنع الورق والكرتون، الذي يستخدم بدوره كمادة خام للأدوات المكتبية والهدايا التي تنتجها الشركة ولا تذهب المياه، التي تستخدم في غسل الروث هدرا، حيث توزع على المزارع المحلية لاستخدامها كسماد مركز ويستطيع مصنع الشركة في مدينة أبير ميفيني بالقرب من مدينة ماشينليث، سنويا إنتاج ما بين طن إلى طنين من الورق. 
​


----------



## alhor (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع

جهاز كشف الكذب زيت مغلي! 

نيودلهي /طالب زعماء قرية في ولاية راجاستان 150 رجلا، بوضع أيديهم في زيت مغلي، لإثبات براءتهم بعد سرقة طعام من مدرسة محلية.
وأبلغ مدير المدرسة الشرطة في وقت سابق بأن كميات من الأرز والقمح، اختفت ولكن الشرطة لم تتخذ إجراء بشأن الواقعة.
وبعد ذلك قرر مجلس قرية رانبور (بانشايات)، التي تبعد 340 كيلومترا جنوب مدينة جايبور عاصمة الولاية، اتخاذ قرارات خاصة لمعالجة الموقف.
وبعد عشرة أيام قضوها في محاولة كشف اللصوص، أصدر المجلس بيانا يقضي بأن يضع 150 رجلا من رانبور وقريتين مجاورتين، أيديهم في إناء من الزيت المغلي ويحاولون التقاط خاتم من النحاس.
ثم أعلن مجلس القرية أن 50 رجلا ممن رفضوا تنفيذ الأمر، لابد وأنهم اللصوص الذين سرقوا الأرز والقمح. بينما يعالج الباقي من الحروق التي لحقت بهم من جراء تنفيذ قرار المجلس.



يوم بدون سيارات 

بروكسل/ في إطار الأسبوع الأوروبي للتنقل نظما بلديات بروكسل ال19 أمس وللسنة الخامسة على التوالي يوم "الأحد بدون سيارات" حيث يمنع التنقل بالسيارات بهذا اليوم.
ويهدف هذا اليوم إلى التوعية حول طرق التنقل المختلفة كالدراجات الهوائية والباصات أو السير على القدمين مما يؤثر إيجابيا على البيئة وعلى الصحة العامة للمواطنين، إضافة إلى أن استعمال السيارات بشكل مكثف يؤدي إلى زيادة أسعار النفط كما أن ازدحام حركة السير تؤدي إلى تلوث الهواء وزيادة الضوضاء.
وأوضحت دراسة أن الضجيج في يوم أحد بدون سيارات يكون أخف بنسبة 10 ديسيبل على الأقل من الأيام العادية مما يؤثر إيجابيا على الأذن والأعصاب إضافة إلى أن نوعية الهواء أفضل بكثير حيث تكون نسبة ثاني أكسيد الكربون خمس مرات أقل من النسبة العادية.



اختناق بالهوت دوغ 

إنديانا/ قال مسؤولون في مدينة لابورتي بولاية إنديانا الأميركية إن طفلاً في التاسعة من عمره توفي بعد اختناقه بواسطة شطيرة هوت دوغ كان يتناولها على الغداء.
وقالت التقارير إن المحاولات التي بذلت لإنعاش جوان لويرا في مدرسة هايلمان الابتدائية لم تنجح، ونقل الصبي بواسطة مروحية إلى مستشفى ساوث بند حيث أعلنت وفاته رسمياً.
وبسبب شكله الأسطواني، قال الطبيب الشرعي في المستشفى إن الهوت دوغ أحد أكثر الأطعمة خطورة بالنسبة للأطفال.



تغريم فرنسي شوه منزله بصور ابن لادن وبوش  
باريس/ غرمت محكمة فرنسية رجل أعمال ب200000 يورو (253800 دولار)، لتشويهه منزله الذي يعود إلى القرن الثامن عشر في ضاحية هادئة بمدينة ليون، من أجل تحويله إلى عمل فني أطلق عليه "مقام الفوضى".
وأنفق صاحب المنزل تييري أرمان  2.5 مليون يورو (3.17 مليون دولار)، على المشروع منذ بدأ تنفيذه عام 1999.
وملأ أرمان منزله بحوالي 2500 قطعة فنية بينها طائرة هليكوبتر محطمة، في الفناء وحطام سيارات إضافة إلى نسخة طبق الأصل من منصة نفطية على السطح.
وطليت حوائط المبنى القديم باللون الأسود، وغطيت بلافتات وصور غير ملونة للحرب ووجوه شخصيات شهيرة، مثل أسامة بن لادن والرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش.
وقال أرمان إن مهمة الفن هي إثارة تساؤلات. مضيفا "نحن في مرحلة التساؤلات." وقالت محكمة ليون إن أرمان انتهك قوانين تخطيط البلدة، بإدخال تغييرات على العقار دون الحصول على إذن.
لكن المحكمة لم تطالبه بإعادة الحوائط وواجهة المبنى، إلى حالتها الأصلية وهو ما خيب أمل الادعاء.
​


----------



## alhor (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع

حكم قضائي ضد صياح ديك 

لندن/يحاول مجلس بلدي اسكتلندي، استصدار حكم ضد صاحب ديك درج على الصياح في وقت مبكر وبصوت مرتفع.
وعلى أساس هذا الحكم يود مجلس بوردز إلزام، كينيث ويليامسون بأن يلجم ديكه تشارلي البالغ من العمر ثلاث سنوات بحيث يلزم الصمت، خلال الفترة من الساعة الحادية عشرة ليلاً وحتى السابعة من صباح اليوم التالي.
وذكرت مصادر أنه تم تسجيل صياح تشارلي، واتضح أنه يتجاوز ما مقداره 30 ديسيبل، وهو الحد المسموح به من قبل منظمة الصحة العالمية.


أمريكي يقفز بالمظلة أكثر من 600 مرة خلال 24 ساعة 

واشنطن/ ذكر مواطن أمريكي أنه سجل رقماً عالمياً قياسياً جديداً بالقفز بالمظلة، إذ تمكن من القفز أكثر من 600 مرة خلال 24 ساعة. 
وأوضح جاي ستوكس من مدينة يوما في ولاية أريزونا أنه حطم الرقم القياسي العالمي، المسجل في كتاب غينيس للأرقام القياسية العالمية في منطقة ريفية في غرينسبورغ بولاية انديانا، حيث قفز بالمظلة إلى الأرض بين 635 و 645 مرة، محطماً رقمه الشخصي السابق والذي يبلغ 534 قفزة في 24 ساعة.
وتطلب القيام بهذا العمل الخارق دقة وتوقيتاً، حيث أنه من أجل تحطيم الرقم القياسي العالمي كان عليه أن ينهي قفزة واحدة خلال دقيقتين و24 ثانية، أو 26 قفزة في الساعة بهدف الوصول إلى حاجز الـ600 قفزة في 24 ساعة ليحطم الرقم القياسي الذي سجله في العام 2003.



لبناني يطلق اسم "كاتيوشا" على كوكتيل جديد 

بيروت/ استغل صاحب محل عصير في لبنان، النصر الذي أحرزه حزب الله على إسرائيل تجاريا، وذلك  بإطلاق اسم كاتيوشا على كوكتيل جديد من العصير، يتكون من الفواكه والمفخخة بالقشدة البلدي والمكسرات وقلوبات اكسترا إضافة إلى عسل نحل طبيعي. 
وأوضح صاحب المحل أن انه بصدد استخراج موافقات البلدية على أنواع أخرى من العصائر، قرر أن يسميها زلزال ورعد على اسم صواريخ حزب الله.
​


----------



## alhor (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع

اختبأ داخل حقيبة أخيه للتسلل إلى أوروبا 

تونس/ حكم على شاب تونسي بالسجن، لمدة ثلاثة أشهر مع الإفراج المشروط عنه، بعد أن عثر عليه موظفو الجمارك مختبئا داخل حقيبة سفر أخيه، في محاولة للتسلل لأوروبا.
واعترف الشاب بأن ثراء شقيقه الذي أصبح ميسورا منذ أن انتقل للعمل في فرنسا، دفعه للإقدام على مثل هذه المغامرة.
وأشار المتهم أمام المحكمة إلى أن أحدا لم يكن يعلم بوجوده داخل الحقيبة، وإنه ترك فتحة في الحقيبة ليتمكن من التنفس.



يطلق النار على قدمه بعد أن لسعه عقرب 

القاهرة/ أطلق جندي من أفراد الأمن المكلفين بتأمين الحدود المصرية مع الجانب الفلسطيني، النار على قدمه بعد أن لسعه عقرب.
أحس الجندي حسن زغلول "20 سنة" أثناء حراسته بلسعة شديدة في قدمه، وأن عقربًا لسعته، فخاف الجندي من أن يصاب بحالة تسمم تودي به إلى الموت واعتقد أن حياته متوقفة على دقائق معدودة، فلم يجد سوى إطلاق رصاصة باتجاه لسعة العقرب، لتسيل الدماء ويتخلص من السم وينقل إلى المستشفى.



أنقذه ورق التواليت 

نيودلهي/ ساعد حرق ورق التواليت في إنقاذ، رجل احتجز في دورة مياه أحد المباني حيث أدى الدخان المنبعث، من حرق الورق إلى تشغيل جهاز إنذار الحريق.
وذكرت مصادر أن الرجل المسن الذي يبلغ من العمر 88 عاما، والذي ذكرت الشرطة أنه يدعى تانج احتجز في دورة المياه لنحو ساعة عقب حضوره حفلا في مبنى مجلس المدينة الواقع وسط الحي التجاري. 
وقال متحدث باسم الشرطة " ذهب الرجل إلى دورة المياه عقب الحفل، ولكن العاملين بالمطعم الخاص بالمبنى أطفئوا الأنوار واحتجزوه دون أن يعرفوا أن أحدا مازال بالداخل". واستدعى أفراد أمن المبنى الشرطة لدى سماعهم صفارة إنذار الحريق وتم إنقاذ الرجل.



رئيس أوروغواي يمارس مهنته كطبيب كل ثلاثاء 

تاباري فازكيز 

منتفيدو/  يترك رئيس أوروغواي، تاباري فازكيز، (66 عاماً) القصر الرئاسي صباح كل ثلاثاء ليتوجه إلى مركز علاج أمراض السرطان في العاصمة، لاستقبال مرضاه ليمارس مهنته الأصلية كطبيب من الساعة التاسعة صباحا حتى منتصف الظهر.
وفي هذا الصدد يقول الرئيس المتخصص بعلم الأورام وعلاج سرطان الثدي، إنه نادرا ما يصادف مرضى يتحدثون معه في أمور سياسية خلال عمله، ويواصل زملاء الرئيس القدامى من الأطباء في المركز استقبال (الرئيس)، عندما يزور المركز أسبوعيا بتقبيل خديه على الطريقة التقليدية في أمريكا الجنوبية في الصباح وينادونه بالدكتور وليس بسيادة الرئيس. 
​


----------



## alhor (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع

قائمة طبيب تايواني مشغولة حتى 2008 

تايبيه/ ينتظر مرضى طبيب تايواني، على قائمة انتظار حتى عام 2008 للحصول على برنامجه لإنقاص الوزن.
وذكرت مصادر أن الطبيب يتمتع بشهرة واسعة لنجاحه في مساعدة المواطنين، على تخفيض وزنهم من خلال الحمية الغذائية، والعلاج بالإبر الصينية. 
وتبلغ كلفة الجلسة الواحدة عند الطبيب 300 دولار تايواني، حوالي 10 دولارات أمريكية ويعطى لكل مريض العلاج المناسب له ويراقب عن كثب تحسنهم.
ونظرا لشهرته الواسعة فإن أكثر من ألفي مريض، موجودون على قائمة الانتظار. 



 سمكة تفتك بجسد طفلة 

تايبيه/يحاول الأطباء إنقاذ حياة طفلة صغيرة، قفزت إلى فمها سمكة مما تسبب في تمزق المريء.
وكانت السمكة قد هاجمت الطفلة (3 أعوام) منذ شهر، وهي موجودة بوحدة العناية المركزة في مستشفى ماكاي ميموريال، منذ ذلك الحين.
ووقعت الحادثة عندما اصطاد والد الطفلة بعض السمك الشهر الماضي، وعاد به إلى المنزل ليعد وجبة.
وبينما كان يجهز السمك قفزت واحدة من بين يديه، ليستقر بها المقام في فم طفلته التي كانت موجودة بجوار والدها.
وسارع والد الطفلة بسحب السمكة من فم ابنته، إلا أن رأس السمكة انزلقت لتمزق مريء الطفلة.
ونقلت الطفلة على الفور إلى المستشفى لكن الجرح الذي أحدثته السمكة، إضافة إلى التلوث الناجم عن ذلك ظل يزداد سوءا مما دفع الأطباء إلى إجراء جراحة في رقبتها، وأخرى في صدرها كما اضطروا إلى عمل ثقب في معدتها، كي يتمكنوا من إدخال الطعام عن طريقه من خلال أنبوب. 




اعتقال وزير هندي يحمل مسدسا في المطار 

نيودلهي/ ألقي القبض على وزير الطيران الهندي السابق، في أحد المطارات جنوبي الهند بعد أن عثر معه على مسدس ألماني الصنع في حقيبة يده، أثناء محاولته الصعود إلى طائرة مدنية.
وقالت مصادر صحفية إن س . م إبراهيم كان على وشك الصعود على متن طائرة، متوجهة إلى مدينة بانغالور في ولاية شيناي المعروفة سابقاً باسم مدراس، عندما اكتشف موظفو الأمن في المطار وجود مسدس مع سبع طلقات صالحة للاستخدام في حقيبة يده، وبرر إبراهيم فعلته قائلا " أنا وزير سابق ولدي رخصة لنقل المسدس".



الإيطاليون أولا في الكرة وفي إرسال الجنود إلى لبنان! 

هلسنكي/ قال وزير الخارجية الإيطالي ماسيمو داليما، متهكما على فرنسا بشأن هزيمتها في نهائي كأس العالم لكرة القدم، إن الفرنسيين سيحتلون المرتبة الثانية بعد إيطاليا أيضا في إرسال جنود لقوات حفظ السلام في لبنان.
وقال داليما للصحفيين بعد أن بحث وزراء خارجية الاتحاد الأوروبي، موضوع الشرق الأوسط في اجتماع عقد في فنلندا: "نعم نحن الأوائل مثلما كنا في نهائيات كأس العالم، لكن الفرنسيين سيأتون في المرتبة الثانية قريبا جدا كما أعتقد."
ويشكل الإيطاليون أكبر مفرزة في قوات الأمم المتحدة الجديدة، في لبنان التي ستنتشر على امتداد الحدود الإسرائيلية اللبنانية، بعد حرب استمرت شهرا بين إسرائيل وحزب الله.
​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*

موضوع راااااااائع يا الحر

انا انجذبت ليه وقعدت اقرا لهاية لما خلصته

شكرا لك

وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## alhor (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع

ليلة الوطاويط  
برلين / عبر وزير البيئة الألماني ميشائيل موللر عن تقديره للجهود التي يبذلها الاتحاد الأوروبي دفاعا عن وجود الوطاويط وسمعتها.
ودافع الوزير بمناسبة حلول ليلة الوطاويط الأوروبية العاشرة عن الوطاويط، وقال إنهم ليسوا مصاصي دماء وإنما حيوانات بريئة، وقال إن الوطاويط ليست بحاجة إلى رعاية الحكومات فحسب، وإنما إلى رعاية كل مواطن في البيت والعمل والغابة. 
وستقام في ألمانيا العديد من الفعاليات البيئية دفاعا عن الوطاويط المهددة بالانقراض في الدول الصناعية منذ 40 سنة، وستقام 23 فعالية مختلفة في ولاية راينلاندبفالز فقط للتثقيف بمحاسن الوطاويط وفوائدها، كما يقيم بنك البيئة الدولي فعالية في مدينة فورمز لتثقيف تلاميذ المدارس. 



موسيقي إيطالي يصاب بالإحباط بعد تغير وضع " بلوتو" 

روما/ يعيش المؤلف الموسيقي الإيطالي كولن ماثيوز في حالة حزن وإحباط شديدين، بعد قرار علماء الفلك تغيير وضع بلوتو من كوكب إلى "كويكب" Dwarf Planet.
وكان ماثيوز قد ألف في وقت سابق مقطوعة "بلوتو" Pluto، وهي إضافة لأوركسترا من سبعة أجزاء ألفها جوستاف هولست بعنوان "الكواكب"، The Planets شملت في عام 1917 سبعة من الكواكب الثمانية في المجموعة الشمسية آنذاك.
وقال ماثيوز إن الأرض لم تكن جزءا من المقطوعة الموسيقية، لأنه لم يكن لها أهمية فضائية لمن يعيشون عليها، بينما اكتشف بلوتو قبل وفاة هولست في عام 1930 بأربعة أعوام.
وعلم ماثيوز بقرار علماء الفلك وهو في مطار في روما، وقال "شعرت بإحباط كبير".
وأضاف "كنت أعلم أن ذلك قد يحدث.. حيث أنه كان هناك جدل كبير بشأن حجم بلوتو.. ولكن على الأقل كان كوكبا حينما كتبت المقطوعة".
وأوضح انه لا يعتزم كتابة أي مقطوعات أخرى لإكمال أوركسترا هولست حتى إذا تم اختيار كوكب أخر لضمه للمجموعة الشمسية بدلا من بلوتو.



سرقة كعكة من متجر 

برلين/ قالت السلطات الألمانية إن رجلين تسللا إلى مستودع متجر كبير في ألمانيا وغادراه بعد أن اكتفيا بسرقة كعكة واحدة فقط.
وقال متحدث باسم الشرطة في بعض الأحيان تكون لدى الناس أفكار مجنونة، الآن ..تمكنا من معرفة كل شيء.
وألقت الشرطة القبض على الرجلين اللذين يبلغان من العمر 29 عاما و41 عاما بعد قليل من حادث السرقة، وأعادت الشرطة الكعكة المسروقة قبل أن يلتهمها اللصان.



طلاق في ليلة العمر  

تونس / تسبّبت أغنية شعبية تنتقد الحماة وتقلّل من شأنها في إقدام شاب تونسي على طرد عروسه أثناء حفل زفافهما، والمباشرة بإجراءات الطلاق فوراً.
وأثارت كلمات الأغنية غضب والدة العريس التي اعتبرت أنها المعنية بها، حيث رفضت الالتحاق بابنها وعروسه لالتقاط الصور التذكارية رغم محاولات ابنها اليائسة لثنيها عن قرارها. 
وأمام هذا الموقف تفوهت العروس بكلمات اعتبرها العريس جارحة بحق أمه لترتفع بذلك حدّة التّوتر،التي انتهت بإقدام العريس على طرد عروسه التي عادت إلى بيت أهلها وهي ترتدي فستان الزّفاف، في حين باشر العريس إجراءات الطّلاق في صباح اليوم التالي. 



تخلص من الموبايل بأناقة 

هلسنكي/ أوجدت فنلندا رياضة غريبة وجديدة للراغبين في الاستغناء عن هواتفهم المحمولة بأناقة، وذلك من خلال بطولة "العالم لرمي الهواتف المحمولة".
واجتذبت المسابقة السنوية السابعة من نوعها والتي كانت في الأصل حدثا محليا يقام إحدى قرى فنلندا نحو مائة رام من دول عديدة.
وقال منظمو "البطولة" إنها تمثل تأدية تدريبات رياضية بسيطة بالإضافة إلى أنها تعد تخلصا صديقا للبيئة من الهواتف المحمولة. 
وفاز هذا العام بالميدالية الذهبية الفنلندي لاسي ايتيلاتالو الذي قذف جهازا مكسورا من نوع نوكيا لمسافة 89 مترا، وقال لقد تدربت برمي الرمح، لم أمارس على الإطلاق رمي الهواتف المحمولة.
​


----------



## alhor (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*

شكراً لمرورك يا Coptic Man

وشكراً لأهتمامك بموضوعى وجلوسك منتظراً لأنتهائى وأعدك بالمزيد من الأخبار ​


----------



## alhor (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع

مهرجان العنب 

الرباط / شهدت ضواحي مدينة مراكش أمس الأول احتفالا فريدا من نوعه حول فاكهة العنب بمناسبة نضوجها في موسم الصيف.
وأقيم في هذه المناسبة الملتقى الثاني لموسم العنب في قرية الاوداية تحت شعار "شباب الاوداية رهان مستقبلها".
وتخلل التظاهرة عددا من الورش والندوات ومعارض الكتاب والفنون التشكيلية والصناعة التقليدية إضافة إلى لقاءات حول الشعر وسهرات تحييها فرق للفلكلور الشعبي القديم.



ينضم إلى الشرطة هربًا من جريمته 

هانوي/ بوسيلة لا تخلو من البراعة والطرافة اختار لص فيتنامي مدان ارتداء زي شرطي، والانضمام لعضوية الحزب الشيوعي الحاكم بهدف التخفي من المسؤولين عن إنفاذ القانون عقب فراره من السجن منذ 20 عاما ...
وذكرت الشرطة أن نجو ثانه تام "51 عاما" قبض عليه مجددا، بعد عشرين عاما من انضمامه للشرطة باسم مزيف في إقليم داك نونج.
ووصفت الشرطة تام بأنه مُجرم خطير في القائمة الوطنية للمطلوبين. وعقب القبض عليه تم طرده من الحزب الذي انضم له في يونيو. ولم يتضح كيف تم اكتشاف الهوية الحقيقية لتام.
وذكرت مصادر صحفية أنه صدر حكم بسجن تام أربعة أعوام عام 1984 بعد إدانته في سلسلة سرقات، إلا أنه هرب من السجن عام 1986. وفي عام 2003 رقي تام إلى رئيس شرطة وحدة" داك رو".
كما انتخب أيضا عضوا في مجلس شعب داكرو في الفترة من 2004 إلى 2009.



حبوب منع الحمل لمنع تكاثر "الكنغر" في استراليا 

كانبيرا/ قررت السلطات الأسترالية إضافة حبوب منع الحمل، إلى طعام الكنغر لتحديد النسل المتزايد لهذه الحيوانات، حول العاصمة.
ومن جانبهم رحب المدافعون عن حقوق الحيوان، بهذه الخطوة قائلين إن استخدام حبوب منع الحمل في إطعام الكنغر، أفضل بكثير من قتلها.
وذكرت المتحدثة باسم حركة تحرير الحيوان سيمون جراي: "أنه بلا شك أفضل بكثير من قتل الكنغر... ليس من اللائق بالتأكيد أن نقتل رمزنا الوطني في عاصمة بلادنا."
وتقدر استراليا أعداد الكنغر بنحو 57 مليون كنغر بري، أو نحو ثلاثة أمثال عدد سكانها. وهي تدمر المحاصيل والممتلكات بالإضافة إلى تنافسها مع قطعان الماشية، على الغذاء والمياه.
وعلى الرغم من تربع الكنغر فوق الرمز الوطني، للبلاد إلا أن استراليا تقتل ملايين الكنغر، كل عام وإن كان ذلك لا يؤثر في الأعداد المستمرة في الازدياد.
والمشكلة أكثر بروزا حول كانبيرا حيث أدت خمس سنوات، من الجفاف إلى نزوح الكنغر إلى ضواحي العاصمة، بحثا عن الطعام وأصبحت تمثل خطرًا على المسافرين.
​


----------



## alhor (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*

يتبع

رشة جريئة 

جاكرتا/ تمكن عدد من السجناء من الفرار، من سجن إندونيسي بعد أن أصابوا حراسهم بالعمى مستخدمين سائلا ممزوجا بالفلفل الحار الحارق.
وذكر اسبان ناينجولان المتحدث باسم الشرطة أمس، أن ثمانية عشر سجينا هربوا من سجن بيماتانج سيانتار في مقاطعة شمال سومطرة، وأنه تم إعادة القبض على 15 منهم، فيما لا يزال ثلاثة هاربين.
فبعد أن خرج المساجين من زنزاناتهم لتناول طعام الإفطار، هاجمت مجموعة منهم أربعة حراس مستخدمين سائلا حارا معبأ في زجاجات مياه بلاستكية، واستولوا على مفاتيح الحراس.
وقال مسؤول بالسجن إن السجن الذي يضم أكثر من 800 سجين، ويقع على بعد نحو 50 كيلومترا من العاصمة المحلية، ميدان لم يتعرض لعملية هروب مثل ذلك من قبل.
ومثل كثير من الدول الأسيوية الأخرى يضيف الإندونيسيون، الفلفل لمعظم الوجبات أو يستخدمون صلصة الفلفل الحار.
هذا ولم يذكر المتحدث باسم الشرطة، إن كانوا قد قرروا حرمان السجناء من صلصة الفلفل أثناء الوجبات أم لا.




هبوط سيئ 

بريتوريا/ هوى رجل من جنوب إفريقيا يمارس القفز الحر لمسافة ألف متر، عندما لم تفتح مظلته في أولى قفزاته من ارتفاع شاهق، لكنه نجا من الموت.
وقال بينو جاكوبس (35 عاما) الذي هبط في حقل بالقرب من بلومفونتين، "لأنها أولى قفزاتي اعتقدت أن هبوطي كان سيئا." وذكرت مصادر طبية أن  جاكوبس، لم يصب بأذى لكنه عولج من إصابات طفيفة.




مغني أمريكي ينظف ويمسح الشوارع لمدة خمسة أيام  

واشنطن/ أوضح المسؤول عن قسم التنظيفات في مدينة نيويورك الأمريكية: أن المغني بوي جورج "تجاوب بشكل ممتاز"، مع الحكم القضائي الذي أجبره على مسح وتنظيف شوارع المدينة، بعد إدانته بتهمة "إضاعة وقت الشرطة" بسبب بلاغ سرقة كاذب تقدم به. 
 وكان قد حكم على جورج أودوود "بوي جورج"، بغرامة مالية قيمتها ألف دولار أمريكي، والعمل في الخدمة العامة بعد اعترافه بالتسبب في إضاعة وقت الشرطة. 
 وكان جورج قد أمضى الأيام الخمسة الأخيرة، وهو يمسح ويكنس شوارع مدينة نيويورك، وسط تغطية إعلامية مكثفة. 
 وقال جيريمي بيرس مدير قسم التنظيفات، في دائرة المدينة: "لقد كان عملاً شاقاً لكن يبدو أنه كان يستمتع به".


----------



## alhor (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع

شائعات هندية: المياه الملوثة تشفي من الأمراض! 

نيودلهي/ هرع الآلاف من الهنود ليشربوا من خور عكر، في بحر العرب بعد أنباء سرت خلال الليل، عن أن معجزة جعلت مياهه عذبة ويمكنها شفاء الأمراض.
وذكرت مصادر أن نحو خمسة آلاف شخص تجمعوا عند الخور، في مومباى كبرى مدن الهند أثناء الليل، وشوهد كثير منهم يشربون المياه القذرة براحتيهم.
وفي هذا الصدد أوضح الشيخ ناصر وهو من سكان مومباي، "مياه بحر عذبة.. هذه معجزة. هذه المياه مباركة."
كما شوهد شخص يحمي طفلا بالمياه الكدرة للخور، الذي يستقبل آلاف الأطنان من مياه الصرف الصحي، والنفايات الصناعية يوميا.
وعبأ البعض زجاجات وحقائب بلاستيكية بمياه الخور، قائلين أنهم سيتقاسمونها مع عائلاتهم. واغتسل الأطفال والكبار، في المياه العكرة التي تطفو على سطحها القاذورات والنفايات البلاستيكية.
وقالت الشرطة إن الإنباء انتشرت بعد أن ذاق صيادون المياه، ووجدوها عذبة وحكوا لسكان محليين عن ذلك.
وأضاف ضابط الشرطة اس. كومار مشيرًا إلى ضريح إسلامي، في المنطقة "هرع الناس في جنون إلى الخور. هناك ضريح قريب وشعر الناس أن هذا شيء مقدس."
لكن الشرطة تدخلت ومنعت الناس من الذهاب للخور، بعد أن حذرت السلطات وأطباء من أن المياه قد تكون ملوثة، وأن شربها قد ينطوي على خطورة.
والعام الماضي غرق ثلاثة أشخاص في بحر العرب، قبالة مومباي بعد أن هرع آلاف إلى المياه عقب شائعات عن وجود ألماس على الشاطئ. 



تعريف جديد للأسماك 

كانبيرا / استطاع المشرعون الأستراليون من وضع تعريف جديد للسمكة، وأصدروا قوانين جديدة، تجعل من التمساح .. سمكة.
يجيء هذا القرار معارضا تماما لتعريف اللغة الإنجليزية، الوارد في معجم مكواري الذي يعرف السمكة، بأنها "حيوان مائي من الفقاريات ذو زعانف وجسم مغطى بالقشور".
لكن التعريف الأسترالي "للسمكة" يرد في تعديل، أدخل على التشريع الجديد الخاص بالمزارع والمصايد والغابات، لعام 2006 الذي صدق عليه البرلمان الأسترالي يوم الخميس.
وقالت سوزان لي وزيرة الدولة بوزارة الزراعة الأسترالية للبرلمان، إن التعريف الجديد ضروري ليكون لكانبيرا حق فرض قيود على التصدير، من شأنها توسيع قطاع الأسماك ليشمل منتجات التماسيح والمحار والروبيان. 
​


----------



## alhor (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع



عض الكلاب والماعز "فقيده"(ربطه ) أهله تسع سنوات بشجرة 

 نيودلهي/ فكت السلطات الهندية في ولاية البنغال الغربية، قيود صبي عمره الآن 15 عامًا ظل مقيدًا طوال تسع سنوات، بشجرة لأنه اعتاد عض الكلاب والماعز، بل مد نشاطه أيضا إلى أرجل الأقارب والجيران.
كان راهول أمين دهالي في السادسة من عمره فقط، يعيش في قرية بيرمناجار على بعد 60 كيلومترا شمالي كولكاتا، عاصمة الولاية حين عض لأول مرة كلبًا. وبعد أيام معدودة ذاق طعم لحم فرد من أسرته.
وقال عبد الرحمن دهالي والد الصبي: "رأينا أن نتجاهل الأمر لأنه كان طفلا لكن ساءت الأمور مع كل يوم يمر."
فقد اعتاد راهول بعد ذلك التجوال في القرية وعض عنزة، ترعى في الحقل قبل أن يطيب له أن يعض كف كلب، أحد الجيران. ووجد الأب نفسه في حيرة.
وحين كثرت شكاوى الجيران قيدت أسرة دهالي، ابنها في شجرة أمام المنزل من خصره.
وقالت سوشاناتا دوتا مسؤولة الحكومة التي قادت عملية الإنقاذ، يوم الثلاثاء بعد أن أبلغها موظفو الصحة، بالحالة "عثرنا عليه مقيدا بسلسلة طويلة في شجرة قرب بحيرة وبدا لنا عليلا جدًا.
"اعتاد دهالي أن يعضعض يديه وقدميه، بعد أن فشل في الوصول إلى كلاب أو قطط ليعضها."
ويقول أطباء إن الصبي يعاني من خلل خطير، في جهازه العصبي وأنه أدخل إلى مستشفى للطب النفسي في كولكاتا للعلاج.





اكتشاف أقدم شجرة زيتون فلسطينية في الشرق الأوسط عمرها "4 آلاف عام" 

طولكرم - خدمة قدس برس/ اكتشف باحثون أوروبيون وإسرائيليون في بلدة عرابة البطوف (شمال فلسطين المحتلة عام 1948)، أقدم شجرة زيتون في منطقة الشرق الأوسط، والتي يقدر عمرها بحوالي أربعة آلاف عام.
وتم اكتشاف الشجرة خلال بحث مشترك بين باحثين من السوق الأوروبية المشتركة بالتعاون مع باحثين من جامعة بار إيلان الإسرائيلية، لدراسة أصل شجرة الزيتون وانتشارها في العالم.
واعتمد الباحثون في بحثهم على أخذ غصن من الشجرة، وليس كما كان متبعاً بقطع ساقها وإحصاء الدوائر التي تعني كل دائرة منها، سنة، حيث أنّ قطر هذه الشجرة يبلغ اثني عشر متراً.
وقال الباحثون "إنّ عملية طمر ساق الشجرة بالتراب من قبل صاحب الزيتونة محمود رباح هو الذي اكسبها قوة ومناعة".
وأشارت مصادر فلسطينية في بلدة عرابة البطوف، إلى أنّ الإسرائيليين حاولوا شراء هذه الزيتونة بأموال مغرية جداً، في محاولة للزعم بأنهم في فلسطين من قدم هذه الشجرة، إلاّ أنّ صاحبها رفض بيعها.
وكانت باحث فلسطيني قد حذّر في تصريح لوكالة "قدس برس" من مساعي إسرائيلي حثيثة لشراء الأشجار المعمّرة في الأراضي الفلسطينية بأموال طائلة، وذلك للزعم أمام الوفود الدولية التي قد تزورهم بأنهم موجودون في هذه الأرض بقدم هذه الأشجار، التي يزعمون أنّ أجدادهم هم من قاموا بزراعتها. 




يمني يصر على البقاء في السجن رغم الإفراج عنه 

صنعاء/ أصر يمني على البقاء في السجن برغم إفراج النيابة العامة عنه من دون ضمانة، وذلك احتجاجاً على احتجازه من دون تهمة محددة.
وكانت النيابة العامة في محافظة لحج شرق اليمن، قد أصدرت أمراً بالإفراج عن الدكتور باسل البغدادي، وكيل أحد المستثمرين في لحج عقب نشر مناشدة له في الصحف اليمنية أكد فيها أنه سجن من دون تهمة.
وقال البغدادي من داخل سجن الحوطة التابع لمحافظة لحج، إن أسباب رفضه الخروج هي حبسه من قبل النيابة بدون مسوغ قانوني، ودون علمه بتهمته سوى أنه وكيل مستثمر يريد أن يستثمر أمواله في وطنه.
 وأضاف: "أن بعض الجهات تحاول عرقلة عملية الاستثمار في محافظة لحج، من خلال خلق ذرائع واهية لا نعرف لها سبباً، وتعمل على محاربة رؤوس الأموال أو المساومة مقابل مبالغ مالية لمصلحة تلك الجهات".
وقال: "لقد سجنت ظلماً ولن أخرج من السجن، حتى أعرف ما تهمتي أو محاسبة من كان وراء سجني".
​


----------



## alhor (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع


خطوط الهاتف المحمول في ألمانيا تفوق عدد السكان 

 برلين/ أوضح اتحاد شركات الاتصالات في ألمانيا أمس، أن عدد خطوط الهاتف المحمول، فاق عدد السكان في البلاد في أول أغسطس الجاري.
وقال الاتحاد إن عدد خطوط الهاتف المحمول، ارتفع إلى 82.8 مليون خط في الأول من أغسطس، في حين أفادت بيانات مكتب الإحصاءات الاتحادية أن عدد سكان ألمانيا بلغ 82.4 مليون نسمة ،في نهاية يونيو علما أن الأطفال تحت الخامسة، لا يملكون خطوطا للهاتف. 
وتقول مجموعة جارتنر لأبحاث السوق، إن ألمانيا هي أحدث دولة أوروبية تبلغ نسبة خطوط الهاتف المحمول، إلى عدد السكان فيها إلى مئة بالمائة. وفرنسا هي أقل دول أوروبا من حيث نسبة الخطوط إلى عدد السكان التي تبلغ 80 %.




برازيلي يسير إلى الخلف يومياً لمسافة 19 ميلا 

برازيليا/تعود متقاعد برازيلي على السير إلى الخلف يومياً لمسافة 19 ميلاً، وقد ظل آري برازيل، وهو من جواكابا ويبلغ من العمر 68 عاماً، يمارس رياضة الجري منذ أن كان في ريعان شبابه ولم يتجاوز سن السادسة عشرة، ولكنه لم يجرب الجري إلى الخلف إلا قبل خمس سنوات فقط. 
وقال آري: لقد مضت تسع سنوات منذ أن أصبت بنزلة برد ولا أتذكر إطلاقا آخر مرة قمت فيها بمراجعة الطبيب. فقد اعتدت على الشعور بألم حاد في ظهري ورجلي، ثم اكتشفت أنني أشعر بالراحة وتصبح عضلاتي أقوي عندما أجري إلى الخلف . 
وأضاف: دأب الناس على التهكم مني والاستهزاء بي في الشوارع، ولكنهم الآن يمطرونني بعبارات الإطراء والإشادة ويشيرون إليّ بالإعجاب والثناء. 




كرواتي يطلب الزواج أمام "35 ألف" متفرج في ملعب لكرة القدم 

زغرب/ طلب شاب كرواتي يدعى نيفين ميسكولين "25 عاما"، الزواج من جي ميناك "23 عاما" في ملعب لكرة القدم، أثناء مباراة جمعت بين فريقي دينامو زغرب و آرسنال الإنجليزي، في التصفيات المؤهلة لبطولة دوري الأبطال، وسط 35 ألف متفرج كانوا شاهدين على هذا الطلب.
وفوجئت الفتاة بطلب الزواج منها على لوحة النتائج، التي كتب فيها "جي تزوجيني". وقالت الفتاة "عندما رأيتها تجمدت في مكاني". وقد وافقت الفتاة على الطلب، الذي وجد تشجيعًا من أسرتيهما..كما رحب المتفرجون بهذا العرض الجريء، الذي صرف انتباههم لفترة من الوقت.




الأذن تعشق قبل العين أحيانًا 

طوكيو/ تمكن رجال الشرطة اليابانية، من القبض على رجل أجرى 37760 مكالمة هاتفية، بدليل الهاتف للاستماع إلى الأصوات "الحنونة" للعاملات بالخدمة.
وذكرت مصادر إخبارية أن الرجل الذي يبلغ من العمر 44 عامًا، أقر بصحة مزاعم إعاقة خدمة شركة "نيبون للبرق والهاتف"، بإجرائه 905 مكالمات يوميا من هاتفه المحمول.
ونقلت المصادر عن الرجل قوله لرجال الشرطة في هيروشيما، في غرب اليابان "عندما أجريت مكالمة للشكوى من مسألة ما، تعاملت المتلقية معي برقة بالغة ولذلك أردت أن استمع لأصوات أولئك النساء."
وأضافت المصادر أن الشرطة تعتقد أن المكالمات التي أجريت في الفترة بين مارس ويوليو هذا العام، تسببت في ضغط نفسي على أكثر من مئة من العاملات بالخدمة.
​


----------



## alhor (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع


وفاة خمسة هنود في سبيل إنقاذ حمامة 

نيودلهي/ مات خمسة هنود منهم صبي صغير، حنت قلوبهم عندما قفزوا في بئر جاف، لإنقاذ حمامة جريحة سقطت في البئر.
وكان الصبي أول من قفز لإنقاذ الطائر، وتلاه الآخرون لمساعدته.
ووقعت المأساة في قرية جاهالا بوردي، التي تبعد نحو 90 كيلومترا عن أحمد أباد البلدة الرئيسية في ولاية جوجارات.
وقال دي.جي جاهالاوادي المسؤول بالحكومة المحلية، "أظهرت التحقيقات الأولية أنهم توفوا اختناقا."



عرض مسرحي يقام بالكامل داخل مرحاض 

برازيليا/ تقيم مدينة ساوباولو البرازيلية حالياً أول عرض مسرحي يقام بالكامل في داخل مرحاض عام، وهو العرض الذي يلقي إقبالاً جماهيرياً كثيفاً.
والعرض المسرحي الذي يحمل عنوان "تفتيش شامل" تدور جميع فصوله، وأحداثه في داخل أحد المراحيض العامة التابعة لمسرح رينيسانس، ولا يتسع المرحاض لأكثر من 30 شخصاً، كما يتعين على المشاهدين أن يظلوا واقفين طوال العرض الذي يستمر لمدة 30 دقيقة.
وأوضح منتج المسرحية قائلا: هناك إقبال جماهيري كثيف على هذه المسرحية، لدرجة إننا اضطررنا إلى تنظيم عروض إضافية. 
ولا نعرف حتى الآن إن كانت هذه" العروض الإضافية"، تقام أيضا داخل المراحيض أم خارجها.



طفل في الخامسة من عمره يصرع أشد الرجال 

طوكيو/ يملك طفل ياباني اسمه "جيم تشاو" قدرات خارقة في القتال، رغم أن عمره خمسة سنوات فقط.
 فهو يرفع 30 كيلوجراماً من الأثقال، ويؤدي "100" تمرين ضغط دون أن يتوقف ثانية واحدة، ولديه "لكمه" في يده اليمني، بإمكانها أن تصيب من تسدد له بعاهة مستديمة، وفي الأسبوع الماضي قام جيم بالمشاركة في مسابقة قتالية مع أولاد حتى سن 16 عاما، ومن بين 23 مباراة فاز في 22 مباراة، وقد نجح في التغلب على مجموع المتبارزين معًا، وأصاب منهم 7 بإصابات أردتهم على الأرض، ولجيم مهارات خطيرة فمهما أتقنت ربط الحبل حوله، فإنه يفك قيوده في ثوان معدودة. ونحن بدورنا لا نملك إلا أن نقول حفظنا الله من شرك يا جيم..!



لص يترك إصبعه في مسرح الجريمة قبل أن يهرب 

برلين/ تمكنت الشرطة الألمانية في إلقاء القبض على لص، خلف إصبعه وراءه في مسرح الجريمة، فتم اكتشاف هويته بمطابقة البصمة، مع محتويات قاعدة البيانات الخاصة بأصحاب السوابق. 
وكان مايكل بومجاتنر البالغ من العمر 31 عاما،ً قد سطا على مركز للترفيه في مدينة هامبورج الألمانية. وعلى الرغم من نجاحه في الفرار قبل وصول الشرطة إلا أن سبابته قطعت، وهو يتسلق السياج المعدني للمركز فالتقطت السلطات طرف خيط الجريمة الإصبعي، واهتدت إلى الفاعل بسرعة.
​


----------



## alhor (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع


قرص مضاد للبلاهة 

برلين /يجري عالم ألماني اختبارات على قرص، يقول إنه "مضاد للبلاهة" وكانت له نتائج مشجعة في الفئران وذبابة الفاكهة.
وقالت مصادر إعلامية إن هانز هيلجر روبرز المدير في معهد ماكس بلانك للجينات الجزيئية، اختبر قرصا يعيق النشاط المفرط لخلايا عصبية معينة بالمخ، مما يساعد على استقرار الذاكرة القصيرة المدى ويُحسن الانتباه.
ونقلت المصادر التي وصفت هذا القرص، بأنه "أول قرص مضاد للبلاهة في العالم" عن روبرز (62 عاما) قوله: "استطعنا التخلص من فقدان الذاكرة القصيرة المدى في الفئران وذبابة الفاكهة."



اللوحات الإرشادية في بكين مكتوبة بلغة إنجليزية غير سليمة 

بكين/ تسعى السلطات الصينية إلى إزالة اللوحات الإرشادية المكتوبة بلغة إنجليزية غير سليمة، إلى جانب الصينية وتصحيحها في العاصمة بكين بحلول دورة بكين الأولمبية عام 2008.
وتشيع في شوارع بكين ترجمة للاماكن والمنشات والمرافق، بلغة إنجليزية غير سليمة إلى جانب اللغة الصينية.
ودأب المتحدثون بالإنجليزية على التندر بهذه اللافتات، التي تنتشر في الصين وفي عدد من دول آسيا.
وكان المكتب الإقليمي للسياحة في بكين قد طلب من أربعة آلاف فندق بالعاصمة، ترجمة أسماء هذه المنشآت إلى الإنجليزية مع توضيح ساعات العمل، ومستوى الغرف وقوائم الطعام واللوحات الإرشادية للنزلاء من اجل راحة العملاء.



الجود بالموجود 

عمان/ لم تجد عجوز أردنية في الثانية والسبعين من العمر، سوى دجاجتيها وسلة صغيرة من البيض، لتتبرع بها لصالح الشعبين اللبناني والفلسطيني بعد أن سمعت "نداءات الاستغاثة".
وتوجهت العجوز التي تدعى حليمة مع الدجاجتين، وسلة صغيرة من البيض إلى محافظة الزرقاء "شمال-شرق"، حيث اعترضها أحد الموظفين مستفسرا عن سبب وجودها هناك، فأجابت بأنها سمعت نداءات الاستغاثة وبادرت إلى التبرع بما لديها.
حيث قام هذا الشخص بإقناع حليمة بشراء الدجاجتين والبيض منها، بمبلغ 20 ديناراً "28 دولاراً" بسبب "عدم قبول مثل هذه التبرعات.​


----------



## alhor (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع


جراح ألماني يستخدم عظام الأبقار في عمليات زراعة الأجزاء التالفة في سيقان المرضى 

برلين/تجري النيابة العامة في ألمانيا حاليا تحقيقا في فضيحة قيام أحد الجراحين، باستخدام عظام الأبقار في عمليات زراعة الأجزاء التالفة في سيقان المرضى.
وذكرت مصادر إعلامية أن عدد الحالات، بلغ حوالي 300 حالة بعضها نفذ على غير رغبة المرضى.
بدأت البلاغات تنهال على النيابة ومنها شكوى أحد العاملين في قطاع الحديد والصلب، ذكر أن الجراح الذي يعمل رئيسا للأطباء في قسم الحوادث بأحد المستشفيات الجامعية، أجرى جراحة له قبل عامين في الرباط الصليبي، ومنذ ذلك الحين وهو يعاني من الآلام واكتشف أن سبب عدم قدرته على السير بشكل طبيعي هو زرع أجزاء من أربطة وعظم البقر ما تسبب أيضا في فصله من عمله.
المرضى المتضررون رفعوا دعاوى قضائية ضد المستشفى، وطالبوا بتعويضات تصل في كل حالة إلى نحو 100 ألف يورو، بسبب استخدام الجراح لعظام الأبقار كبديل للشرائح المعدنية ومسامير التثبيت، بحجة عدم الاضطرار إلى إجراء جراحة ثانية لإخراج هذه الشرائح.



فتاة شجاعة 

واشنطن/ قامت فتاة تبلغ من العمر عشر سنوات، بالتضحية بذراعها لإنقاذ أخيها الطفل إثر انقلاب السيارة بهما، على الطريق السريع في ولاية كاليفورنيا الأمريكية.
وكانت أريانا ماستن وشقيقها ماثيو"عامان"، يجلسان في المقعد الخلفي لسيارة فان كانت تقلهما إلى لايك تاهو لقضاء عطلة الأسبوع، عندما فقد السائق السيطرة وانقلبت بهم السيارة.
وكان ماثيو يحاول الخروج من مقعد السيارة أثناء انقلابها، ولكنه لم يستطع ما دفع شقيقته إلى المسارعة إلى فك حزام مقعدها، ولف ذراعيها حوله لحمايته فتلقت إصابة بالغة في ذراعها دفعت بالأطباء إلى بترها.
ولكن أريانا لم تندم أبدا على قرارها وقالت أفضل بتر يدي على أن أرى شقيقي ميتا .



ألحان موسيقية من واقع الغارات الجوية 

بيروت/ سجل موسيقي لبناني ثنائية فريدة مزج فيها بين نغمات البوق والقصف الجوي الإسرائيلي من شرفة منزله في بيروت خلال واحدة من الغارات الجوية الإسرائيلية.
وقال مازن كرباج عازف البوق وهو يشرح مقطوعته الفنية الصوتية، كنت على مبعدة ثلاثة كيلومترات، كان بوسعي أن أرى القنابل وهي تنفجر واسمعها لكني كنت في أمان إلى حد ما، انه شيء يوتر الأعصاب لكني أدركت سريعا انه إذا عزفت الموسيقى أثناء ذلك سيكون افضل من مجرد سماع الانفجارات وبشكل ما تمكن عقلي من التحول والتركيز تماما على الموسيقى.
وحين سئل عما إذا كان يعتقد أن هذا المزج بين الموسيقى والقصف ينقصه الحس الفني قال إلقاء القنابل على الحافلات والأطفال وهم يفرون من قراهم يفتقر إلى أي حس، وقال هذا محاولة لجعل الناس يستمعون إلى ما تتعرض له بيروت الآن، هذا ليس كالذي تبثه السي.ان.ان وليس فيلما لهوليود انه حقيقة واقعة. 
​


----------



## alhor (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع


وزير روسي يتلعثم بسبب لفظ الدولار  

جيرمان جريف 
موسكو / أنقذ وزير روسي زميله وزير الاقتصاد جيرمان جريف، من الوقوع في أحد المحرمات .. ألا وهو استخدام كلمة دولار.
وفي إطار حملة تستهدف إعادة الهيبة للعملة الوطنية، يبحث البرلمان الروسي حاليا إصدار قانون لفرض غرامة على الوزراء الذين يقولون "دولار"، في موضع يمكنهم فيه استخدام كلمة "روبل".
وأثناء إلقائه كلمة أمام اجتماع بثه التلفزيون لمجلس الوزراء، عن الاستثمارات في مدينة تومسك بسيبيريا، قال جريف إن اجماليها يقدر بمبلغ "30 مليون ..." ثم تردد وعدل بعصبية خلال ملاحظاته قبل أن يلقنه زميل له الصواب.
واستعاد جريف هدوءه وقال "700 مليون روبل. شكرا لك." وأضاف وهو يضحك بعصبية قوله "30 مليونا ليست بالروبل."



مباحثات هادفة "على الريحة"  
كوالالمبور/ غالبا ما تجري مناقشات دبلوماسية على هامش التجمعات الدولية بطريقة مباشرة وغير مباشرة بين القادة والمسؤولين أثناء فترة الاستراحة أو عندما تسنح الفرصة في ممرات مركز للمؤتمرات.
لكن في اجتماع قادة آسيويين أمس أخذت المناقشات الدبلوماسية شكلا جديدا عندما التقى وزيرا خارجية اليابان والصين في دورة مياه.
ونقل مسؤول ياباني عن وزير الخارجية تارو اسو قوله أمام اجتماع الوزراء الآسيويين "أجريت مناقشات هادفة مع الوزير لي داخل دورة المياه." في إشارة منه إلى نظيره الصيني لي تشاو شينج.
وعندما سئل عما إذا كان اسو يعلم بوجود لي في دورة المياه عندما دخلها قال المسؤول الياباني إن الأمر كان استجابة محضة لنداء الطبيعة.



وداعا لخوف النساء من قيادة السيارة 

الرجل المنفوخ 

لندن/ ابتكرت إحدى الشركات "رجلا منفوخا بالهواء"، ليجلس في المقعد الأمامي بجوار النساء، في خطوة تهدف إلى القضاء على خوف النساء من القيادة، دون رفيق وعند انتفاء الحاجة إليه يتم إفراغه ليعود إلى درج الأغراض الأمامي.
ودشنت الشركة اختراعها واسمه "الصديق وقت الحاجة"، أمس وهو بالون على شكل رجل ينفخ بالهواء أوتوماتيكيا، والهدف منه ألا تشعر النساء اللائي يقدن سيارات، وحدهن بالوحدة أو التوتر أثناء السفر ليلا.
وتوضح أبحاث قامت بها شركة "شيلاس ويلز"، للتأمين على السيارات التي ابتكرت رفيق السفر أن 82 % من النساء يشعرن بالأمان، مع وجود شخص ما بجانبهن في السيارة وحوالي النصف لا يحبون القيادة وحدهن في الظلام.
وقالت الشركة "لا نقول إن الرجل القابل للنفخ، هو الحل الوحيد ولكننا نأمل أن يعطي النساء جرعة إضافية من الثقة، ويجعل من السفر في الظلام اقل إثارة للخوف."




الكلب الشجاع 

ملبورن/ واصل كلب صيد شجاع، من نوع "جاك رسل"  نباحه حتى أيقظ جميع أفراد الأسرة، لينقذهم من حريق كان على وشك التهام المنزل، الذي يوجد به في مدينة بريسبان الأسترالية. 
وقال متحدث باسم هيئة الإطفاء والإنقاذ، في ولاية كوينزلاند الأسترالية: إن صاحبة الكلب البالغة من العمر 34 عاما، استيقظت في الساعات الأولى من الصباح، على صوت نباح الكلب لتجد النار مشتعلة أسفل الدرج. وأسرعت وأخذت طفليها من سريريهما وهربت من المنزل.
​


----------



## alhor (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع


وزير روسي يتلعثم بسبب لفظ الدولار  

موسكو / أنقذ وزير روسي زميله وزير الاقتصاد جيرمان جريف، من الوقوع في أحد المحرمات .. ألا وهو استخدام كلمة دولار.
وفي إطار حملة تستهدف إعادة الهيبة للعملة الوطنية، يبحث البرلمان الروسي حاليا إصدار قانون لفرض غرامة على الوزراء الذين يقولون "دولار"، في موضع يمكنهم فيه استخدام كلمة "روبل".
وأثناء إلقائه كلمة أمام اجتماع بثه التلفزيون لمجلس الوزراء، عن الاستثمارات في مدينة تومسك بسيبيريا، قال جريف إن اجماليها يقدر بمبلغ "30 مليون ..." ثم تردد وعدل بعصبية خلال ملاحظاته قبل أن يلقنه زميل له الصواب.
واستعاد جريف هدوءه وقال "700 مليون روبل. شكرا لك." وأضاف وهو يضحك بعصبية قوله "30 مليونا ليست بالروبل."



مباحثات هادفة "على الريحة"  

كوالالمبور/ غالبا ما تجري مناقشات دبلوماسية على هامش التجمعات الدولية بطريقة مباشرة وغير مباشرة بين القادة والمسؤولين أثناء فترة الاستراحة أو عندما تسنح الفرصة في ممرات مركز للمؤتمرات.
لكن في اجتماع قادة آسيويين أمس أخذت المناقشات الدبلوماسية شكلا جديدا عندما التقى وزيرا خارجية اليابان والصين في دورة مياه.
ونقل مسؤول ياباني عن وزير الخارجية تارو اسو قوله أمام اجتماع الوزراء الآسيويين "أجريت مناقشات هادفة مع الوزير لي داخل دورة المياه." في إشارة منه إلى نظيره الصيني لي تشاو شينج.
وعندما سئل عما إذا كان اسو يعلم بوجود لي في دورة المياه عندما دخلها قال المسؤول الياباني إن الأمر كان استجابة محضة لنداء الطبيعة.



وداعا لخوف النساء من قيادة السيارة 

لندن/ ابتكرت إحدى الشركات "رجلا منفوخا بالهواء"، ليجلس في المقعد الأمامي بجوار النساء، في خطوة تهدف إلى القضاء على خوف النساء من القيادة، دون رفيق وعند انتفاء الحاجة إليه يتم إفراغه ليعود إلى درج الأغراض الأمامي.
ودشنت الشركة اختراعها واسمه "الصديق وقت الحاجة"، أمس وهو بالون على شكل رجل ينفخ بالهواء أوتوماتيكيا، والهدف منه ألا تشعر النساء اللائي يقدن سيارات، وحدهن بالوحدة أو التوتر أثناء السفر ليلا.
وتوضح أبحاث قامت بها شركة "شيلاس ويلز"، للتأمين على السيارات التي ابتكرت رفيق السفر أن 82 % من النساء يشعرن بالأمان، مع وجود شخص ما بجانبهن في السيارة وحوالي النصف لا يحبون القيادة وحدهن في الظلام.
وقالت الشركة "لا نقول إن الرجل القابل للنفخ، هو الحل الوحيد ولكننا نأمل أن يعطي النساء جرعة إضافية من الثقة، ويجعل من السفر في الظلام اقل إثارة للخوف."




الكلب الشجاع 

ملبورن/ واصل كلب صيد شجاع، من نوع "جاك رسل"  نباحه حتى أيقظ جميع أفراد الأسرة، لينقذهم من حريق كان على وشك التهام المنزل، الذي يوجد به في مدينة بريسبان الأسترالية. 
وقال متحدث باسم هيئة الإطفاء والإنقاذ، في ولاية كوينزلاند الأسترالية: إن صاحبة الكلب البالغة من العمر 34 عاما، استيقظت في الساعات الأولى من الصباح، على صوت نباح الكلب لتجد النار مشتعلة أسفل الدرج. وأسرعت وأخذت طفليها من سريريهما وهربت من المنزل.
​


----------



## alhor (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع


"ذلك الشيء غير المسموح النطق باسمه" 

موسكو/ اخترع وزير الدفاع الروسي سيرجي ايفانوف، اسما جديدا للدولار الأمريكي، حيث أسماه "ذلك الشيء غير المسموح بالنطق باسمه".
جاء هذا بينما يسير البرلمان الروسي نحو تبني قانون، يلزم الوزراء بدفع غرامة إذا نطقوا بكلمة "دولار"، في سياق يمكنهم فيه استخدام كلمة "روبل" بدلا منها.
ولأن العادات القديمة يصعب التخلص منها بسهولة، قال ايفانوف للصحفيين عن صفقة لبيع طائرات مقاتلة لفنزويلا، إن الصفقة "تقدر بأكثر من مليار من ذلك الشيء غير المسموح بالنطق باسمه."
وبات الاهتمام بالروبل ضعيفا على مدى سنوات، من التضخم المرتفع ويميل الكثير من الروس الآن، للتعامل بالدولار. وقدم البرلمان مشروع القانون المقترح في محاولة لاستعادة هيبة العملة الوطنية.



مزارعان يذهبان إلى المحكمة لتحديد موعد صياح ديوكهما  

ستوكهولم/اضطر مزارعان بجنوب السويد، إلى الذهاب إلي المحكمة لإصدار حكم يحدد لهما موعدا لصياح ديوكهما.
وغضب المزارعان في سجوبو بسبب قرار أصدره مجلس إدارة مقاطعة سكين، وأمرهما بإبقاء الديوك داخل قن الدجاج فيما بين الساعة الثامنة مساء والثامنة صباحا.
وجاء القرار بعد أن اشتكي الجيران من الإزعاج، الذي يتعرضون له نتيجة صياح الديوك في الصباح الباكر.
وقال المزارعان إن القرار كان خاطئا وضد الساعة البيولوجية، للديوك وقالا إن الطيور يجب أن يسمح، لها بالخروج بدءا من السابعة صباحا وحتى نهاية اليوم.



استعدادات صينية خاصة للأولمبياد 

دورة الألعاب الأولمبية 2008 

بكين/ في إطار استعداداتها لتنظيم دورة الألعاب الأولمبية، عام 2008 تحاول الصين، تسجيل كل ثمرة كرنب وجزرة وقرن بازلاء، من أجل سهولة تتبع مصدرها أثناء الدورة التي تنظمها بكين.
وذكرت صحف محلية أنه في حالة أي "مشكلة تتعلق بالسلامة"، فإن ملف الخضراوات يمكن فحصه وتتبع مصدرها. ونشرت هذه الصحف رسوما توضيحية لعاملين على أجهزة كمبيوتر، يتتبعون مسار خضراوات من المزرعة إلى المستهلك.
ومن المرجح أن "مشاكل السلامة" تشير إلى المبيدات، أو الملوثات في التربة. واكتشفت جماعة السلام الأخضر للحفاظ على البيئة، مبيدات ومستويات مرتفعة من مواد كيماوية أخرى، في خضراوات مصدرها الصين.
وأضاف الصحف "بعد مرورها بجميع عمليات التفتيش، في مركز التوزيع سوف تدخل الخضراوات السليمة إلى المطبخ الأولمبي."



الحمار رمز للسلام العالمي 

نيودلهي/أقام سكان إحدى القرى الهندية، مراسم زواج لحمارين في أحد المعابد القديمة، في جنوب الهند دعما للسلام العالمي.
وتم الزفاف في ولاية تامير نادو الهندية، وأحاطت الزينة والألوان بالزوجين، وسط حضور كبير لسكان القرية. 
وارتدى الحمار وزوجته اللباس التقليدي، الذي يرتديه الهنود في مناسبات الزفاف وكان زي العروس "الحمارة" سترة وسار حريري، أما العريس فتزين بلباس دهوتي الحريري التقليدي والذي يرتديه الهنود حول خصرهم.



متحف الشكاوى 

نيويورك/ أقام فنان أمريكي متحفا فريدا من نوعه، أطلق عليه "متحف نيويورك للشكاوى"، ويضم شكاوى تاريخية أرسلت من مواطنين إلى رؤساء بلدية المدينة.
والمتحف عبارة عن صحيفة بها 31 خطابا، يرجع تاريخها إلى الفترة من 1751 إلى 1973 ويتم توزيعها حاليا في متنزهات المدينة.
وأوضح ماثيو باكوم الفنان الذي صمم المشروع، "بعضها توضح أن مرسليها على حافة الإصابة بجنون الارتياب، بينما البعض على حافة العبقرية".
"حاولت أن اعثر على رسائل لها سمة خاصة بشكل أو بأخر. كنت أشبه ما أكون بمشغل الاسطوانات الموسيقية في الحفلات."
وتحتفظ المدينة بشكاوى يرجع تاريخها إلى عام 1700عندما كانت المستعمرات الأمريكية، مازالت تحت حكم بريطاني. واكتشف باكوم الأرشيف بينما كان يعد أبحاثا تاريخية وقرر أن هذه الأصوات من الماضي يجب أن تجد من يسمعها.
ويرجع تاريخ أول الخطابات إلى عام 1751 وفيه يطلب اندرو رامسي تعويضا عن انتشار الأمراض. ويقول "وجود الجدري في المدينة يعوق الناس عن الذهاب إلى السوق"، وان "اثنين من الزنوج ماتا الشتاء الماضي."
كما أن هناك رسالة من ماري اليزابيث كوك وهي امرأة من لندن، كتبت عام 1949 تصف نفسها بأنها امرأة سمراء عمرها 29 عاما، تقول "هل يمكن أن تساعدني في العثور على زوج أمريكي.."
​


----------



## alhor (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*


يتبع


سكان عمان أبطأ الناس سيرًا على الأقدام 

لندن/ أظهرت دراسة بريطانية أمس أن سكان العاصمة الأردنية "عمان"، هم من أبطأ الناس سيراً على الإقدام. 
ووفقا لدراسة للباحث البريطاني في علم النفس في جامعة هيرتفوردشاير "رتشارد وايزمان"، بالتعاون مع فروع المركز الثقافي البريطاني في العالم، فإن سكان عمان هم من أبطأ المشاة حيث جاء ترتيب عمان في المركز 29 من أصل 32 مدينة شملتها الدراسة. 
وقام بالدراسة موظفون من المركز الثقافي البريطاني في هذه المدن قاموا بمراقبة سـرعة خطوات المشاة في بعض الشوارع كمؤشر لسرعة الحياة وضغوطاتها. 
واختار الباحثون شارعا في كل مدينة يتميز بالنشاط الاقتصادي ويتمتع برصيـف مشاة عريض من دون عوائق، وقاموا بحساب معدل الزمن الذي يحتاجه 35 رجلاً وامرأة للسير مسافة 60 قدما، شـرط أن يكونوا من البالغين الذين يمشون لوحدهم ولا يتحدثون بالهواتف الخلوية ولا يحملون حقائب ثقيلة. 
ووجد الخبراء أن سكان سنغافورة هم الأسرع حيث كان معدل الوقت هو 10.5 ثانية، وتلتها كوبنهاغن الدنماركية، ومدريد الإسبانية.
وجاءت جميع المدن العربية في المراكز المتأخرة فكان سكان القاهرة الأسرع عربياً في المركز 24، ثم صنعاء 25، ودبي 27، ودمشق 28، وعمان في المركز 29 بسرعة 15.95 ثانية، وبعدها المنامة في المركز 31 بنسبة 17.69 ثانية. 
وأوضحت الدراسة أن سرعة السير في المدينة هي انعكاس لحيوية المدينة اقتصاديا واجتماعيا وسرعة الحياة فيها... وأن السرعة الشديدة ليست نتيجة إيجابية إذ تعكس نمطا سريعا جدا ومرهقا من الحياة، ولكن البطء أيضا ليس إيجابيا. 



سكان سنغافورة الأسرع في المشي 

لندن/ أظهرت دراسة حديثة، أن الناس يسيرون هذه الأيام بسرعة تزيد 10% عما كانوا قبل عقد من الزمن. 
وتمت مراقبة آلاف الأشخاص في مدن كبرى في 32 دولة في العالم، فيما تبين أن أهالي سنغافورة هم الأسرع في المشي. 
فمن جانبه قال البروفيسور ريتشارد وايزمان من جامعة هيرتفوردشاير البريطانية، إن هذه النتائج تقدم "فهماً عميقاً للصحة الجسدية والاجتماعية في المدن". 
وبينت الدراسة أن المدن التي تسير شعوبها بأسرع من غيرها هي على التوالي: "سنغافورة، وكوبنهاغن (دنمارك)، ومدريد (أسبانيا)، وغوانزو (الصين)، ودبلن (أيرلندا)، وكيورتيبا (البرازيل)، وبرلين (ألمانيا)، ونيويورك (أميركا)، وأخيراً فيينا (النمسا)"



كلاب أكثر سرعة 

واشنطن/ أكد أمس مجموعة من العلماء من أن هناك جينا يساعد على التحكم في نمو العضلات مسؤولا عن الاختلاف بين كلاب السباق التي تمثل نخبة، والكلاب التي تبدو غريبة في شكلها منذ الولادة.
وقال الباحثون إن كلاب السباق الصغيرة التي تحمل نسخة من هذا الجين المتحور كانت من بين كلاب السباق الأكثر سرعة لكن تلك التي تحمل نسختين أصبحت ضخمة بشكل غير جذاب، وعادة ما يتخلص منه المربون.
وربما تكون الخطوة القادمة هي البحث عن مثل هذا الجين لدى الرياضيين من البشر لرؤية ما إذا كان ذلك يساعد في تفسير سبب تفوق بعض المتنافسين كما قالت الدكتورة ايليني توستراندر بالمعهد الوطني لبحوث الجينوم والتي أشرفت على الدراسة.
فيما أشارت الدراسة إلى أن هذا الجين يتحكم في بروتين يسمى "ميوستاتين".
وأعلنت اوستراندر "عملنا هو الأول الذي يربط الأداء الرياضي بتحور في الجين الذي يتحكم في الميوستاتين، ويمكن أن يكون له تأثير على الرياضات التنافسية لدى الكلاب والخيول بل حتى لدى الإنسان".
ويدرس فريق اوستراندر الكلاب لاكتشاف جينات مسؤولة عن مزايا مختلفة، فيما أعلن في الشهر الماضي فقط عن اكتشاف جين يسمى "اي جي اف 1" يعد مسؤولا عن صغر الحجم لدى الكلاب. 



نرويجي يحصل على تعويض بسبب جنسه 

أوسلو/ حصل رجل نرويجي على تعويض بعد تجاوزه واختيار امرأة أقل تأهيلا لوظيفة قاض فيما يعد واحدة من أول قضايا مناهضة التمييز التي تحكم لصالح رجل في الدولة الحريصة على المساواة.
وتم التوصل إلى التسوية البالغ حجمها 700 ألف كراون أي نحو "117 ألفا و300 دولار"، وذلك بعدما قضت وكالة مكافحة التمييز في البلاد لصالح روني بار هانسن الذي شكا من أن طلبه كي يصبح قاضيا رفض بسبب جنسه، مؤكدًا أن الوظيفة قد أعطيت إلى امرأة أصغر سنا من جهاز الادعاء الحكومي.
وتتصدر النرويج منذ وقت طويل مسيرة الترويج لحقوق المرأة ويلزم القانون أن تمثل المرأة 40% على الأقل من أعضاء مجالس الإدارة في الشركات المشتركة.
ويقول هانسن الذي يفضل لو كان حصل على الوظيفة بدلا من التعويض إن النرويج تحتاج لتجنب التمييز ضد الرجل، وهي تكافح من أجل المساواة بين الجنسين.
​


----------



## alhor (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع  


عجوز تبلغ 95 عامًا تسعى للحصول على شهادة جامعية 

واشنطن/ لم يمنع طول العمر سيدة أميركية تبلغ "95 سنة" من الالتحاق بإحدى الكليات المحلية للدراسة والحصول على شهادة في أحد الاختصاصات التي تحبها. 
حيث ذكرت مصادر صحفية أن نولا أوكيس التحقت بكلية تابعة لجامعة فورت هايز ستايت، ومن المقرر أن تحصل على شهادة في التاريخ خلال حفل للتخرج سوف تنظمه الكلية بعد أسبوعين. 
من جانبها قالت أوكيس إنها معجبة جداً بأساتذتها وزملائها الطلاب الذي تعيش معهم داخل السكن الخاص بالكلية، مشيرة إلى أن ذلك حفزها على العمل بشكل جدي من أجل الحصول على شهادتها. 
بينما قال طلاب وأساتذة في الكلية، إن أوكيس تروي الأحداث التاريخية بشكل جميل ومثير جداً، وقد تدخل كتاب غينيس للأرقام القياسية كأكبر معمرة تحصل على شهادة من إحدى الكليات أو الجامعات.



هندي يحبس زوجته 15 سنة لأنها لا تملك مهرًا كافيًا 

نيودلهي/ أنقذت الشرطة في ولاية ويست بنغال بشرق الهند سيدة تبلغ من العمر "40 عاما" سجنها زوجها وأهله في غرفة ضيقة لمدة 15 عامًا، لأنها لا تملك مهرًا كافيًا.
وقد ذكرت مصادر صحفية أن الشرطة عثرت على "مادهابي داس" داخل غرفة في مقر إقامة أهل زوجها في ضاحية بارويبور قرب كلكتا عاصمة الولاية، مضيفة أن المرأة فقدت قواها العقلية بسبب طول فترة حبسها. 
وقال المحققون إن السيدة أمضت شبابها داخل غرفة صغيرة مظلمة حيث سرعان ما بدأ زوجها وأهله في مطالبتها بمهر ضخم بعد الزواج. وقامت الشرطة باحتجاز ثلاثة من أعضاء عائلتها، بينهم حماتها وزوجها، وأرسلت داس إلى مستشفى للأمراض العقلية لتلقي العلاج. 
يذكر أن التعامل بالمهر يتم في معظم الزيجات الهندية رغم أنه غير قانوني منذ عام 1961، وحسب تقرير للأمم المتحدة تواجه 70 في المئة من النساء المتزوجات في الهند العنف المنزلي والكثير من تلك الحالات مرتبط بالمهر. 
وتتعرض النساء لسوء المعاملة والضرب، ولدرجة تصل إلى القتل، لعدم امتلاكهن مهورا كافية، فيما يفيد مكتب سجلات الجريمة التابع للحكومة الهندية بأن أكثر من 18 امرأة يتعرضن للقتل بسبب المهر في الهند كل عام.



العثور على عظام جمل عمرها 10 آلاف عام في أمريكا 

نيويورك/ عثر في ولاية أريزونا الأميركية على عظام جمل يعتقد إنها تعود إلى نحو عشرة آلاف عام في موقع كان يجري إعداده لإقامة متجر جديد من سلسلة "وول مارت".
وقد قالت مصادر صحفية إن جون بابيارز -صاحب متجر لبيع النباتات- عثر على العظام بعد أن قامت شركته بالحفر لزراعة شجرة.
ونقلت المصادر عن براد آرتشر مسؤول متحف الجيولوجيا في جامعة أريزونا قوله إنه "لا شك في أن هذه العظام تعود لجمل"، مضيفًا "هذه المخلوقات كانت موجودة في هذه المنطقة حتى نحو ثمانية آلاف عام مضت قبل وقوع حدث كبير قضى على جزء كبير من الثدييات". 



16 خروفًا مكافأة للاعب كرة كرواتي 

زغرب/ تعرض لاعب كرة قدم في دوري الدرجة الثالثة الكرواتي لأكبر صدمة في حياته، وذلك عندما وجد قطيعًا من الخراف في انتظاره في مقر عمله.
حيث حصل ايفيتشا سوب "29 عاما" وهو لاعب غير متفرغ مع فريق "ان. كيه. زاجور" على 16 خروفا من راعي أغنام محلي يدعى يوسكو براليتش، مكافأة على الأهداف التي سجلها هذا الموسم وعددها 16 هدفًا.
وقال سوب لوسائل الإعلام المحلية "صدمت بالفعل من الموقف وليس عندي فكرة ماذا سأفعل بهذا العدد الكبير من الخراف لأنني اعتزم إحراز المزيد من الأهداف".
فيما قال متحدث باسم النادي "نحن نادي صغير للغاية وغير قادرين على توفير راع (للنادي)، ولذلك فقد كنا سعداء عندما عرض برليتش الخراف كمساعدة".​


----------



## alhor (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع


ألماني ثمل يبيت مع جواده داخل مصرف 

برلين/ قصد ألماني مصرفه في خدمة غير مسبوقة، حيث كان ثملا ومرهقا لدرجة لم يستطع معها العودة إلى البيت فقرر المبيت مع جواده في المصرف، وترك وديعة غير مرغوب فيها.
يشار هنا إلى أن الرجل الذي عرفته وسائل الإعلام الألمانية باسم "فولفجانج اتش"، توجه للنوم على مقربة من آلات صرف النقود في الفرع المحلي لمصرف ميتلبراندنبرجيشه سباركاس في بلدة فيزينبرج بالجنوب الغربي من برلين، وذلك بعد أن حل سرج جواده وأغلق عليهما باب المصرف.
وقالت متحدثة باسم المصرف إنه باستثناء "الوديعة" غير المرغوب فيها التي تركها الجواد داخل مقر المصرف فأن صاحب الحساب الذي يبلغ "40 عاما"، لم يخالف أيًا من لوائح المصرف.
كما أضافت "باستثناء ذلك كان الجواد مهذب السلوك، وحرص على حراسة صاحبه"، وأردفت "ربما ينبغي أن نوفر كمية من الشوفان والماء في مقر المصرف مستقبلاً".
وفي صباح اليوم التالي اكتشف عميل آخر للمصرف وجود الحصان، وصاحبه بينما كان الأخير يغط في النوم فأبلغ الشرطة التي طلبت من الرجل الانصراف مع حصانه، حيث قال متحدث باسم الشرطة إنه تم اعتبار المسألة منتهية عقب إزالة فضلات الحصان.



شكسبير... وكلمات اللعنة لنابشي القبور 

لندن/ أعلن أكاديمي أن كلمات اللعنة التي نقشت على قبر الكاتب المسرحي الإنجليزي الراحل وليام شكسبير ربما أنقذت رفاته من نابشي القبور.
يذكر أن نبش عظام الموتى كان شائعا في زمن شكسبير سواء لأغراض دينية أو بحثية. وغالبا ما كان يجري إزالة الرفات لإفساح الطريق أمام قبور أخرى، حيث تنقل لدفنها في أماكن مخصصة لدفن نفايات بل حتى كان يجري استخدامها كأسمدة.
وكان شكسبير يخشى أن يحدث هذا لرفاته لدرجة جعلته ينقش كلمات للعنة لنابشي القبور على قبره الكائن بكنيسة الثالوث المقدس في بلدة ستراتفورد اون أفون كتحذير لنابشي القبور بعد وفاته في عام 1616.
وتقول الكلمات "فليبارك الله من يحفظ هذه الأحجار.. ويلعن ذلك الذي يحرك عظامي".
من جانبه قال الدكتور فيليب شفايزر وهو محاضر بارز بجامعة اكستر "كان لدى شكسبير هاجس غير معتاد إزاء الدفن والخوف من نبش قبره. وهذا النقش الصارم الموجود على شاهد قبره كان مسؤولا في جانب منه على الأقل في عدم نجاح أي مشروع لفتح هذا القبر حتى الآن".
وأضاف شفايزر "هذا النقش (الذي كتبه شكسبير) على ضريحه يعد بيانًا نهائيًا صارمًا حيال فكرة تملكته خلال حياته ككاتب مسرحي"، حيث صور هذا الكابوس الذي كان ينتابه في عمل مثل هاملت، وروميو وجوليت، وريتشارد الثالث.
ووجد هذا الهاجس حيال احتمال إساءة معاملة رفاته أو نبشها في 16 مسرحية على الأقل من مسرحياته البالغ عددها 37 حيث عبر عن هذا القلق عادة بشكل أكبر من تعبيره عن خشيته من الموت نفسه.



مزاد لقطع تذكارية من رحلات فضائية 

واشنطن/ شهد مزاد علني في كاليفورنيا بيع قطع تذكارية من رحلات فضائية سابقة جرت قبل عقود بمئات الدولارات.
حيث ذكرت مصادر صحفية أن أحد المشاركين في المزاد دفع 84 دولارا لشراء إبريق من الستانلس ستيل في مزاد اورورا للقطع التذكارية من الطيران والفضاء على الرغم من أنه لم يتوضح ما إذا كان هذا الإبريق قد حمله أحد الرواد معه إلى الفضاء فعليا أم لا.
وأضافت المصادر أن كريات الموز المحفوظة والتي صنعت قبل 45 عاماً بيعت مقابل 690 دولارا، حيث يقال إنها كانت جائزة لقرود الشمبانزي التي أجريت عليها أولى تجارب رحلات الفضاء التي سبقت الرحلات البشرية. 



زوجة ولي عهد الدنمرك تضع مولودها الثاني 

كوبنهاجن/ أعلن ولي عهد الدنمرك الأمير فريدريك أن زوجته الأميرة ماري الأسترالية المولد، وضعت ثاني مولود لها وهي طفلة في حالة صحية طيبة.
حيث قال فريدريك البالغ "39 عاما" إن الولادة التي أجريت بمستشفى جامعة كوبنهاجن استغرقت ست ساعات، وكانت جميلة ومؤثرة تمامًا مثل ولادة الطفل الأول للزوج الملكي الأمير كريستيان في أكتوبر 2005.
وكان من المتوقع ولادة الأميرة الرضيعة وهي الثالثة في الترتيب إلى عرش الدنمرك بعد أبيها، وشقيقها الأكبر في أوائل مايو.
وقال القصر الملكي في بيان له، إن الأميرة الرضيعة بلغ وزنها 350 .3 جرامًا عند الولادة، وطولها 50 سنتيمترا "20 بوصة".
والأميرة ماري "35 عاما"، هي ماري دونالدسون وكانت تعمل بشركة لتجارة العقارات من تسمانيا حتى تزوجت فريدريك في مايو 2004 بعد قصة غرامية بدأت بعدما التقيا في حانة في سيدني خلال دورة الألعاب الأوليمبية لعام 2000.
وتحظى الملكة مارجريت والدة فريدريك والعائلة الملكية التي يقال إنها أقدم عائلة ملكية في أوروبا بشعبية كبيرة في الدنمرك.​


----------



## alhor (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع


الضرائب تلاحق الإيطاليين.. حتى توابيتهم 

روما/ تخطط مصلحة الضرائب الإيطالية لإدخال اليخوت الفاخرة، والتوابيت الثمينة ضمن قوائمها، وذلك في إطار مساعيها لتضييق الخناق على المتهربين من دفع ضرائبهم.
حيث قالت السلطات إنها ستبحث عن إيصالات وفواتير شراء المقتنيات الثمينة لفرض الضرائب على الجهتين.. الشاري والبائع. 
فيما ذكرت مصادر صحفية، أن حملة مكافحة التهرب من الضرائب، والتحايل عليها سيستهدف المزيد من النشاطات المريبة التي تظهر دائمًا على لائحة المشتبه بهم الرئيسيين مثل "وكلاء العقارات، والعاملين في سياحة المزارع، وعيادات الأشعة وحتى المصابغ".
وأكدت سلطات الضرائب في بيان "نحن نضيق الخناق على المتهربين من الضرائب، وهناك الكثير من الأشياء المبتكرة التي سنبحثها لاحقًا". 



سبعة توائم 

الجزائر/ قال متحدث باسم وزارة الصحة الجزائرية أمس الأول، إن جزائرية وضعت سبعة توائم في الجزائر العاصمة، إلا أن أحد التوائم توفي عقب ولادته.
وقال المسؤول إن الأم أنجبت طفلا ذكرا وست إناث، وقال إن الإناث الست على قيد الحياة.
وذكرت تقارير صحفية أن هناك ثلاث حالات معروفة لمولد سبعة توائم اثنتين في الولايات المتحدة وواحدة في السعودية بحسب موسوعة جينيس للأرقام القياسية.



12 ألف دولار كندي تعويضًا للص عن جراح أصيب بها أثناء عملية سرقة 

فانكوفر/ قضت محكمة في كندا بتعويض قدره 12 ألف دولار كندي أي نحو "10645 دولار" لرجل أقر بأنه سرق من متجر شفرات حلاقة ثمنها 106 دولارات كندية، وذلك عن إصابات لحقت به أثناء إلقاء حراس الأمن بالمتجر القبض عليه.
وقال قاضي المحكمة العليا بإقليم كولومبيا البريطانية أن اعتراف دانييل بينز بأنه كان للمتجر الحق في الإمساك به في الحادث الذي يعود لعام 2004 لا يعني عدم توفر مصداقيته كشاهد بشأن تعرضه للضرب أثناء القبض عليه.
وقال القاضي وليام ايرك في حكم نشر هذا الأسبوع "باستماعي إلى شهادة السيد بينز وجدت أنه صريح تماما. فهو لم يقلل أو ينكر الظروف المحيطة التي قد تبدو محرجة أو ضارة لقضيته".
وقال بينز الذي تولى الدفاع عن نفسه إن العاملين في المتجر الواقع في إحدى ضواحي فانكوفر استخدموا قوة غير معقولة حين قاومهم أثناء القبض عليه. وفقد بينز إحدى أسنانه في الحادث، وقال إنه الآن يعاني من اضطراب في التحدث.



خدعة نابليون 

لندن/ أكد باحث أكاديمي بريطاني، أن الإمبراطور الفرنسي الراحل نابليون بونابرت خدع القادة العسكريين البريطانيين بنشره دعايات إستخباراتية زائفة حول خطة مزعومة وضعها للاستيلاء على الأسطول البحري الدنماركي مما دفع البريطانيين إلى قصـف كوبنهاغن في العام 1807. 
وقد أوضح توماس منش بيترسن من كلية لندن الجامعية في كتابه "تحدي نابليون" الذي صدر مؤخراً، أن الإمبراطور الفرنسي نشر إشاعات زائفة بأن فرنسا بدأت بتحريك قطعاتها البحرية لاجتياح أيرلندا وفق خطة عسكرية تنفذ على مرحلتين تشمل الاستـيلاء على الأسطول الدنماركي لمساعدته في مهاجمة ايرلندا، والسيطرة عليها، مشيراً إلى أن ذلك دفع البريطانيين إلى قصف كوبنهاغن في ذلك العام. 
ووصف الأكاديمي البريطاني القصف البريطاني للدنمارك بالعلامة التاريخية البارزة بسبب استخدام المملكة المتحدة "تكتيكات الرعب" ضد المدنيين، والتي أدت إلى "استسلام دولة". 
وقال بيترسن "نسى الناس هذا الهجوم بشكل كبير، وتعمد البريطانيون التعتيم على ذلك"، داعياً إلى تسليط الضـوء مجدداً على هذه المسألة لأنها "ملائمة بشكل مؤكد لقراء اليوم، لأن الناس سوف يرون تشابهاً في المعلومات الإستخباراتية التي أدت لدخول بريطانيا الحرب ضد العراق". 
أضاف بيترسن بأن تلك أيضاً "كانت ضربة إستباقية استندت إلى معلومات إستخباراتية ضعيفة أظهرت مدى سرعة تصديق السياسيين للأمور". 
​


----------



## alhor (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع


يخرج سالما من أسفل قطار 

برلين/ خرج ألماني مخمور سقط أسفل قطار لدى إفاقته من إغفاءة بمحطة للسكك الحديدية سالما بدون مساعدة من أسفل القاطرة.
وكان الرجل البالغ "19 عاما"، قد غلبه النوم على رصيف بمحطة القطارات في كولونيا لكن قطارًا قادمًا أفزعه من نومه، ليفقد الرجل توازنه ويسقط أمام القاطرة كما ذكرت الشرطة.
فيما قالت شرطة كولونيا في بيان "يقول الرجل إنه سقط بين خطي السكك الحديدية ولم يشعر إلا بقرعة خفيفة على الرأس".
وسحب سائق القطار الذي انتابته الصدمة مكابح الطوارئ ليرى الرجل يخرج سالما دون مساعدة من اسفل القاطرة.



"التاكسي الطائر" يصل الإمارات 

أبوظبي/ تستضيف إمارة دبي في الإمارات العربية المتحدة يومي 23 و24 الجاري قمة لعاملين في مجال صناعة الطائرات الخفيفة الخاصة، حيث تركز مناقشاتها على مستقبل "التاكسي الطائر" و"خدمات الطائرات الخاصة". 
فمن جانبه قال رئيس اتحاد الطيران الخاص في الشرق الأوسط والمدير التنفيذي للاتحاد عمار بلقر أن المناقشات "تشمل تأثير الجيل الجديد من طائرات رجال الأعمال صغيرة الحجم وذات السعر المعقول على الأسواق، وتشمل واقع ومستقبل التاكسي الطائر، وخدمات طيران الشخصيات المهمة"، قائلا إن الشرق الأوسط يشكل أحد "أكبر أسواق طائرات رجال الأعمال الخاصة نموًا خارج الولايات المتحدة لهذا يتم التركيز في المناقشات على واقع ومستقبل صناعة الطائرات الخفيفة في أسواق المنطقة".



رئيس الإكوادور يعترف بأن والده كان مهرب مخدرات وأمه بائعة طعام 

بانوس/ اعترف رئيس الإكوادور رافائيل كوريا أمس السبت بأن والده اعتقل بتهمة تهريب المخدرات قبل حوالي 40 سنة في إطار رده على هجمات أعضاء الكونجرس قبيل استفتاء يضعه في مواجهة الصفوة القدامى.
وتتوقع استطلاعات الرأي أن يحقق الزعيم اليساري نصرًا ساحقًا في استفتاء يجرى يوم اليوم على تشكيل مجلس لإعادة صياغة الدستور في محاولة لسحب السلطة من الكونجرس الذي ينظر إليه على أنه واسع النفوذ في شركات القطاع العام والقضاء.
وفي إطار السجال بينهم أتهم أعضاء الكونجرس كوريا بالانتفاع من صفقات والده في المخدرات، لكن الرئيس الشعبي الذي يتمتع بقبول كبير رد مدافعا عن الأغلبية الفقيرة التي قال إن بارونات المخدرات أساءوا استغلالها وأضلوها.
وقال كوريا "كان عمري خمس سنوات عندما حمل والدي مخدرات إلى الولايات المتحدة واعتقل"، مضيفًا "مررت بهذه (التجربة) وهؤلاء الناس ليسوا مقصرين. إنهم أمهات وحيدات أو أناس عاطلون مستعدون لعمل أي شيء من اجل إطعام أسرهم".
وكثيرا ما تستخدم عصابات الكوكايين في كولومبيا وبيرو، الإكوادور معبرا لتهريب الكوكايين إلى الولايات المتحدة.
يذكر أن كوريا فاز بمنحة دراسية في واحدة من أرفع المدارس في الإكوادور إلا أن أمه اضطرت إلى الإنفاق على أسرتها بطهي وبيع الطعام في ميناء جواياكويل.
وقال كوريا "لا استحق اللوم على ما فعله والدي قبل 40 سنة، ولا ابرر ما فعله لكنه كان عاطلا".
ويتهم الخصوم السياسيون كوريا بمحاولة تركيز السلطة حوله كما فعل صديقه المقرب هوجو شافيز في فنزويلا.



أصغر كتاب في العالم حجمه أقل من رأس الدبوس 

اوتاوا/ أعلن باحثون كنديون أنهم ابتكروا أصغر كتاب منشور في العالم، وهو قصة مسابقة لنبات "اللفت" تحتاج أن يستخدم القراء مجهرًا إلكترونيًا لقراءتها.
وقالت جامعة "سايمون فريزر" إن حجم الكتاب الذي عنوانه "تيد الصغير جدًا من مملكة اللفت" يبلغ 07, 0 ملليمتر في 10,0 ملليمتر، حيث جرى تصنيعه باستخدام شعاع مركز لعنصر الأيون لنقش الفراغات حول كل حرف على قطع من السليكون البللوري.
وأوضح الباحثون أن ذلك أصغر من رأس دبوس حجمه حوالي ملليمترين، كما أشاروا إلى أن الكتاب أصغر من كتابين ذكرا في موسوعة غينيس للأرقام القياسية العالمية كأصغر كتاب في العالم، وهما نسخة من العهد الجديد "إنجيل الملك جيمس" أعدت في عام 2001 ونسخة من كتاب "الحرباء" لانطون تشيخوف صدرت في عام 2002.
​


----------



## alhor (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع


إبريق شاي بأكثر من مليوني دولار 

هونج كونج/ بيع إبريق شاي من البورسلين كان في أحد الأيام ملكاً للملكة البريطانية الراحلة اليزابيث الأولى بأكثر من مليوني دولار في مزاد أقيم في هونج كونج.
الإبريق يبلغ ارتفاعه حوالي 25 سنتيمتراً، ويحمل غطاءً فضياً ومزين بعصافير وأشجار دراق، بيع بمبلغ "2.61 مليون دولار" في المزاد العلني الذي نظمته دار سوثبي بهونج كونج. 
وقال أليستر غيبسون من دار سوثبي، إن الإبريق الذي يعود لسلالة "مينغ" الصينية كان واحداً من أوائل القطع المصنوعة من البورسلين الصيني التي تصل إلى سواحل بريطانيا، حيث كانت الملكة اليزابيث الأولى أهدت إبريق الشاي الثمين إلى أسقف ورسستر هنري باري الذي كان يقف إلى جانب سريرها عند وفاتها. 



الجيش الألماني يستدعي رضيعًا لأداء الخدمة العسكرية 

برلين/ أرسل الجيش الألماني مذكرة استدعاء للخدمة العسكرية إلى رضيع أسمه "لوسيم" يبلغ من العمر أربعة أسابيع فقط.
حيث أمر الجيش "لوسيم" في المذكرة بتسليم نفسه للخدمة خلال عشرة أيام، إلا أنه سرعان ما أدرك أنه وقع في خطأ.
حيث قال متحدث باسم الجيش، إن المذكرة أرسلت بطريق الخطأ، حيث سجل أحد الموظفين تاريخ ميلاد غير صحيح للطفل، "لقد كان خطأ غير مقصود".
وأوضح المتحدث "أدخل أحدهم رقمًا خاطئا في جهاز الكمبيوتر. ولم يقع أي ضرر. أدركنا الخطأ في اليوم نفسه، واتصلنا بالعائلة نطلب منهم تجاهل المذكرة عندما تصلهم".



فأر يعطل رحلة لشركة الخطوط الجوية الفيتنامية 4 ساعات 

هانوي/ أعلن مسؤول في شركة الطيران الفيتنامية أمس، أن فأرًا أليفا هرب من صاحبه أدى إلى تأخير إقلاع طائرة الشركة المتجهة من هانوي إلى طوكيو أربع ساعات. 
وقال تاين دونج مدير إدارة السلامة في الشركة الفيتنامية، إن طاقم الطائرة قام بالبحث عن الفأر على متن الطائرة "بوينج 777" بعد أن أبلغ راكب فيتنامي كان على متن الطائرة في الرحلة السابقة عن فقده فأره الأبيض أثناء الرحلة من دانانغ إلى هانوي.
وقال دونج "كان علينا العثور عليه بأية وسيلة ضرورية.. فوجود فأر طليق على متن الطائرة أمر خطير للغاية.. فقد يعبث بالتوصيلات الكهربائية. أما إذا مات فلك أن تتخيل الرائحة التي سيعاني منها الركاب". 
وفي النهاية تم العثور على الفأر، في أحد أماكن حفظ الطعام بالطائرة، ولم تتضح الطريقة التي هرب بها الراكب الفيتنامي الفأر إلى الطائرة.
حيث قال دونج إنه يعتقد أن الراكب كان يحمل الفأر في أحد جيوبه أثناء مروره عبر أجهزة الكشف الأمنية لأنها لا تكشف سوى الأشياء المعدنية وليس الفئران.



مقاطعة صينية تعطي الأولوية في الترقية لمن يحسن معاملة الوالدين 

بكين/ أعلنت مصادر صحفية أمس أن مقاطعة في وسط الصين تعتزم إجراء مراجعة متعمقة بشأن كيفية معاملة مسؤوليها لآبائهم وأمهاتهم، وإعطاء أولوية في الترقية لهؤلاء الذين يحسنون معاملتهم.
وأضافت المصادر أن محققين سيناقشون ما يصل إلى 500 من أفراد العائلات، والأصدقاء، والزملاء، والجيران، بشأن سلوك كل مسؤول من مسؤولي مقاطعة تشانجيوان بما في ذلك القيم العائلية أو أي عادات تتعلق بشرب الخمر أو لعب القمار، حيث ستأخذ النتائج في الاعتبار عند تحديد الترقيات.
ونقلت المصادر عن ليو سين الزعيم المحلي للحزب الشيوعي قوله "يجب على المسؤولين التحلي بالقيم الصينية من طاعة الوالدين والمسؤولية العائلية والتي تمثل أساس حياة مهنية ناجحة".
ويشعر الزعماء الصينيون بقلق بشأن كيفية إعالة السكان المسنين، وبشأن تداعي المعايير الأخلاقية مع اندفاع الأجيال الشابة للاستفادة من ازدهار الاقتصاد الوطني.
ومن المتوقع أن يتخطى عدد الصينيين الذين تجاوزوا سن الستين 400 مليون شخص بحلول عام 2050. ​


----------



## alhor (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع


عقارب تطارد طفلا إيرانيا اينما ذهب 

طهران/ عجز الاطباء في ايران عن معرفة ظاهرة عجيبة لطفل لا يزيد عمره على العام ونصف العام تطارده العقارب الصفراء السامة اينما رحل ، ففي قرية تشير التابعة لإقليم بوير احمد الجنوبي دهمت افعى خزانة الملابس الخاصة بالطفل سجاد حكم نيا البالغ من العمر عاما ونصف العام، وقام افراد العائلة بإبعادها، وفي اليوم التالي صعقت ام سجاد حينما شاهدت الافعى نفسها منتصبة فوق جسم ابنها، واستدعت رجالا قاموا بالقضاء على الافعى. وفي عصر ذلك اليوم تعرض سجاد للدغ من قبل اثنين من العقارب الصفراء السامة، وتم نقله الى المستشفى بعد قتل العقربين، ورقد فيه تسعة ايام, وعجزت عائلة الطفل عن معرفة سبل وصول العقارب اليه في زمان يكاد يكون واحدا في مختلف الحالات اي بين الثانية عشرة ظهرا والثانية عصرا, وبعد المرة الثالثة التي رقد فيها سجاد في المستشفى أكد الاطباء ان جسمه اصبح مضاداً للدغات وسموم العقارب ولا يوجد قلق بعد الان على صحته. وتم نقل الطفل الى مدينة تبعد 40 كيلومترا عن مدينته وقد حرق ذووه جميع ملابسه واغطيته وابتاعوا له ملابس جديدة، لكنهم فوجئوا مرة اخرى بالعقارب تهاجمه وتقوم بلدغه. وقررت جدة الطفل نقله الى بيتها المبني حديثا والخالي من اي حشرات ضارة ويقع في مدينة تبعد 70 كيلومترا عن مدينة سجاد، وطلبت الجدة من والدي الطفل ان يقوما باحراق ملابسهما مع ملابس ابنهما، وابتاعوا ملابس جديدة، لكن رغم ذلك اكتشف الجميع ان عقارب جديدة اتخذت لها مقرا تحت ملابس سجاد بعد ان لدغته في اماكن عدة من جسمه. واصبح مجموع اللدغات التي تعرض لها سجاد 85 لدغة سامة، وهو الان اعتاد على العقارب وأخذ يجمعها في قنينة زجاجية ليلهو معها بين الحين والاخر وليضيف اليها ما يصله من ضيوف جدد.  



140 ساعة قراءة متواصلة دون انقطاع 

برلين/ نجح ستة شبان في مدينة فلينسبورغ الألمانية في تحقيق رقما قياسيا عالميا جديدا في القراءة العلنية المتواصلة. 
حيث قرأ الشبان الذين تتراوح أعمارهم بين "16ـ18" عاما لمدة 140 ساعة متواصلة دون انقطاع ليحطموا بذلك الرقم القياسي القديم. 
وبدأ الشبان القراءة نحو ساعة ونصف ساعة إلى ساعتين بالتبادل، حيث استخدموا الحلوى المرطبة للحلق للتغلب على إجهاد الحبال الصوتية نتيجة القراءة المتواصلة بصوت مرتفع.



رخصة قيادة لأمريكي تجاوز المئة عام 

واشنطن/ تمكن الأميركي ألدن كاوتش من اجتياز امتحانات رخصة القيادة في ولاية واشنطن بنجاح، بما في ذلك اختبار الركن المزدوج على الرغم من أنه احتفل بعيد ميلاده الأول بعد المئة في الأسبوع الحالي. 
وحصل كاوتش على رخصة القيادة الجديدة بواسطة البريد منذ أسبوع تقريباً، حيث ذكرت مصادر صحفية أن كاوتش يحصر نزهاته بالسيارة إلى جزيرة وايد باي جنوبي الولاية لأن "اليابسة أصبحت ضيقة" أو يتوجه إلى لانغلي القريبة للتسوق والتزوّد بالوقود أو إلى نادي المسنين ليلعب البريدج أو الدومينو. 
وذكرت المصادر أن كاوتش يستطيع أن يقود حوالي 7500 ميل "حوالي 12 ألف كيلومتر" سنوياً ويقود ابنه بيل "64 عاماً" سيارته خلفه ليتأكد من أن والده على ما يرام.
 وقال كاوتش إنه اشترى خلال حياته ما بين 10 و15 سيارة وربما أكثر. وكانت سيارته الأولى من طراز فورد تي ـ فيما كان يفضّل والداه أن يقتني عربة وحصاناً ـ لكنه يقود اليوم سيارته المفضلة من طراز شيفروليه "إيمبالا" من صنع العام 1981. وتنتهي صلاحية رخصة كاوتش في العام 2012. 



منازل جديدة من النفايات القديمة 

لندن/ اخترع مهندس بريطاني حجارة بناء مصنوعة كليًا تقريبًا من زجاج معاد تدويره ونثرات معدنية، وأوحال المياه الآسنة، ورماد محطات الطاقة.
حيث قال جون فورث من جامعة ليدز البريطانية إن حجارة "بيتوبلوكس" ربما تطلق ثورة في عالم البناء عبر توفير بديل دائم للحجارة الإسمنتية تستخدم طاقة اقل في إنتاجه. 
أضاف "هدفنا هو استبدال الأسمنت تماما كمادة للبناء. بيتو بلوكس تستخدم النفايات بنسبة 100? وتتجنب إرسالها إلى المكبات التي لا نسمع عنها في عالم البناء. والاهم هو أن طاقة اقل تستغل في صناعة البيتوبلوكس من الحجارة الإسمنتية، وهو أقوى بست مرات منها ولهذا إنه منتج عالي الجودة". 
وأشار إلى أن المكون السري الأساسي في الحجارة هو البتومين، المادة اللزجة التي تلصق جميع مكونات النفايات مع بعضها قبل ضغطها لتشكل حجارة صلبة وتعالج بالحرارة لتصبح صلبة مثل الأسمنت.
​


----------



## alhor (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع


يعض شرطيًا بعدما فقد كلبه 

لشبونة/ ذكرت أمس مصادر صحفية أن صاحب كلب ضخم عض شرطيا بعد أن فر كلبه خلال مشاجرة مع ضابطي شرطة.
وكان شرطيان قد أوقفا مالك الكلب بسبب سير الحيوان بدون مقود و كمامة في كوفا دا مورا في أحد ضواحي لشبونة.
وهدد الرجل الضابطين بكلبه لكن الكلب فر فجأة ليترك صاحبه البالغ عمره 30 عاما في مشادة مع الشرطيين.
وقالت المصادر أن صاحب الكلب عض أحد رجلي الشرطة من معصمه، بينما أصيب الشرطي الآخر بكسر في أحد أصابعه خلال المشاجرة.
وقالت المصادر إن مالك الكلب رهن الإقامة الجبرية بمنزله ومازالت الشرطة تبحث عن الكلب.
وتتخذ السلطات البرتغالية إجراءات مشددة لمكافحة ما يسمونه الكلاب "الخطرة" بعد أن نهشت أربعة كلاب ضخمة امرأة عمرها 60 عاما حتى الموت الشهر الماضي.
ومع أن الكلاب الضخمة ليست بالضرورة خطرة إلا أن هناك أفراد عصابات عادة ما يستخدمونها للترهيب وفي معارك الكلاب.



أثري مصري يعود من فرنسا بخصلة من شعر رمسيس الثاني 

القاهرة/ وصلت إلى القاهرة خصلة من شعر أبرز ملوك مصر القديمة رمسيس الثاني بعد أن ظلت بحوزة فرنسي نحو 32 عاما منذ ذهبت مومياء الملك إلى باريس للعلاج في السبعينات.
حيث قالت مصادر في المجلس الأعلى للآثار بمصر "إن الأثري أحمد صالح مدير آثار منطقة ميت رهينة عاد أمس الاثنين حاملاً خصلة الشعر التي سلمتها السلطات الفرنسية منذ أيام إلى صفوت زهران المستشار الثقافي المصري بباريس".
يذكر أن مواطن فرنسي قد نشر في بعض المواقع الإلكترونية في نوفمبر 2006 أنه يملك خصلة من شعر مومياء رمسيس وعرضها للبيع مقابل 2500 يورو، قائلا إنه حصل عليها من والده الذي كان عضوا في فريق باحثين فرنسيين فحصوا مومياء الملك حين أرسلت للعلاج في باريس عام 1976.
وبعد نشر تلك الإعلانات سارع المجلس الأعلى للآثار بمصر إلى مخاطبة مسؤولين فرنسيين منهم مدير متحف اللوفر، ورئيسة قسم المصريات بالمتحف لوقف ما اعتبره "سلوكا لا يليق" وأسفرت الاتصالات عن التحقيق مع المواطن الفرنسي، واستعادة خصلة أشهر ملوك مصر الفرعونية.



قصر طائر في الهواء 

لندن/ حجرة نوم مصممة على طراز الخيمة البدوية، أسفلها بركة سباحة وصالة ألعاب، بجوارها موقف سيارة "مرسيدس"، ويحمي كل ذلك نظام دفاع صاروخي. ذلك ليس قصراً أو شاليه على ضفاف أحد أنهار العالم، لكنها أكبر وأغلى طائرة خاصة في العالم اشتراها زعيم عربي. 
حيث أوضح مصمم الطائرة إيديسي دورت، أن الطائرة "قصر طائر" وتكلفت 225 مليون جنيه إسترليني، رافضا الكشف عن هوية الزعيم الشرق أوسطي الذي يمتلكها "لأسباب عدة، أمنية وسياسية". 
وعن مواصفات الطائرة قال دورت "إن حجرة النوم فيها تغطي الستائر سقفها وجدرانها ووسائدها وأرضيتها، على جدرانها مشاهد صحراوية رائعة بالفسيفساء... دورها العلوي بسقف خشبي وكسوات زخرفية وجلود تعددت ألوانها وأهمها الأخضر الزيتوني والبيج الخفيف"، لافتا إلى أن صنابير المياه بها خالية تماما من الذهب. 
وفي الطائرة حوالي 853 مقعدا، كما تحتوى على شاشتي تلفزيون مسطحتين إحداهما 42 بوصة والأخرى 70 بوصة متصلتين بتلفزيون ينقل بثا مباشرا، ومزود بخاصية "الفيديو عند الطلب" التي تتيح مشاهدة ما تريد وقت ما تريد، إضافة إلى الإنترنت وصالة ألعاب. 
وفي الطابق السفلي أماكن مخصصة للطاقم يجاورها صالة كبيرة تم تصميمها لسيارة مرسيدس كبيرة. وفيه أيضا بركة سباحة وقد تم تزويد الطائرة بنظام صرف سريع يتيح تفريغ مياه البركة في ثوان داخل مخزن خاص في الطائرة. 
كما أن في الطائرة "نظام دفاع صاروخي"، حيث أن نتيجة تلك الكماليات المطلوبة في الطائرة فقد تأخر تصنيعها - وهي من طراز "إيه 380"- لعدة سنوات حيث تعد الطائرة الأكبر في تاريخ الملاحة الجوية والأغلى ثمنا وتتكلف أكثر من 5 آلاف جنيه إسترليني في الساعة لتتمكن من الطيران في المرة الواحدة. 



حفل موسيقي يستمر لـ"182 ساعة" بلا انقطاع 

طوكيو/ أعلنت أمس مصادر صحفية يابانية أن مئات من الموسيقيين المحترفين والهواة سجلوا رقمًا قياسيًا عالميًا بإقامة حفل موسيقي بلا انقطاع لأكثر من "182 ساعة" عزفوا خلالها نحو ألفي مقطوعة موسيقية.
وأضافت المصادر أن الحفل بدأ مساء 23 مارس في مدينة اومي الواقعة في غرب اليابان وتراوح عمر الموسيقيين الذين أخذوا أدوارهم في التتابع بين ست سنوات و96 سنة.
وأكدت المصادر أن مسؤولا بموسوعة جينيس للأرقام القياسية التي تتخذ من لندن مقرا لها، قد حضر الحفل ووافق على الرقم القياسي المسجل يوم السبت.
يذكر أن الرقم العالمي السابق سجل في كندا في عام 2001 بالعزف "181 ساعة" بلا انقطاع.
​


----------



## alhor (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع  


بيضة بـ "مليوني دولار" 

لندن/ عرض أمس متجر هارودز الشهير في لندن، بيضة للبيع لعيد الفصح بمبلغ مليون جنيه إسترليني أي نحو "مليون وتسعمائة وسبعين ألفا و600 دولار" مزينة بمائة قيراط الماس. 
والبيضة هي نصف بيضة من الشوكولاته السوداء البلجيكية مع مائة ماسة على شكل الكمثرى والماركيز تشكل عقدًا، حيث تباع هذه البيضة بالتوصية. 
والى جانب هذه القطعة المغرية يعرض المتجر الذي يملكه الملياردير محمد الفايد، المصري الجنسية، خدمة فصح لزبائن قسم المجوهرات الذين يمكنهم الحصول على بيضة من الشوكولاته كعلبة هدايا.



قصار القامة .. غير عدائيين 

لندن/ بددت دراسة حديثة الانطباع السائد بأن قصار القامة أكثر عدائية من غيرهم حيث أكدت أن طوال القامة هم من يفقدون أعصابهم أولاً في المواقف المتوترة. 
وتبين من الدراسة التي أجرتها "يونيفرستي أوف سنترال لانكشاير" أن طوال القامة هم من يفقدون أعصابهم بسرعة، وذلك بعد أن طلب من مجموعة من الرجال القصار والطوال القامة المبارزة بواسطة عصي من الخشب. 
ولاحظ الباحثون أن الأشخاص الطوال القامة كانوا أسرع في توجيه الضربات، وبشكل استفزازي متعمد. 
وقد ذكرت مصادر صحفية أن الدراسة أجريت لاختبار "متلازمة الرجل القصير"، أو "عقدة نابليون" في إشارة إلى الإمبراطور الفرنسي نابليون بونابرت الذي عرف بقصر قامته، ومن أجل دحض النظرية القائلة بأن الأقصر قامة هم أكثر عدائية من غيرهم. 
وظن الرجال وعددهم 20 أن التجربة هدفها اختبار قدراتهم الجسدية، وردات فعلهم ودرجة التنسيق بين نظراتهم، وحركات أياديهم خلال المبارزة. 
فيما قال الدكتور مايك إيسلي إن نتيجة الدراسة تظهر أن "متلازمة الرجل القصير مجرد خرافة"، مضيفًا "عندما يرى الناس رجلاً قصيراً يتصرف بعدائية يظنون أن ذلك سببه قصر قامته"، ولكن هذه الدراسة أظهرت أن ذلك ليس صحيحاً. 



الباندا مصدر جديد لإنتاج الورق 

باكين/ تعتزم مجموعة من العلماء الصينيين في محمية لدببة الباندا العملاقة بجنوبي الصين الشروع بإجراء دراسات مكثفة بغية إيجاد وسائل علمية لمعالجة مخلفات دبب الباندا الغنية بالألياف لإنتاج أوراق عالية الجودة.
حيث ذكرت مصادر صحفية، أن العالم الصيني لياو جان الباحث في قاعدة شينغدو لتكاثر دببة الباندا العملاقة الصينية الشهيرة هو أول من أطلق الفكرة التي انبثقت عقب اكتشاف أوراق مصنعة من مخلفات الفيلة في تايلاند العام الماضي.
ويرى الباحثون أن معالجة مخلفات الباندا ستنتج صناعة ورقية عالية الجودة وستكون انعكاسا للحكمة الصينية الشهيرة "عندما تمدك الحياة بمخلفات الباندا فأصنع منها ورقا".
ويجري القائمون على المحمية التي تنتج يوميا طنًا من روث الباندا، مفاوضات مع عدد من مصانع إنتاج الورق لتحويل مخلفات الدببة العملاقة إلى رزمات من الأوراق كتلك المستخدمة في المكاتب أو التي تدخل في صناعات التغليف.
واستبعد فريق العلماء الصينيون أية مضاعفات غير صحية لاستخدام الورق المنتج من تلك المخلفات مؤكدين أن الفكرة العلمية لا علاقة لها إطلاقا بالربح المادي بقدر ما تتصل بضرورة معالجة وتكرير المخلفات وبأنها صديقة للبيئة.



أفلام " إباحية " لدب الباندا 

بانكوك/ يحاول المسؤولون في حديقة الحيوانات في شيانغ ماي، شمالي تايلاند، تحفيز القدرة الجنسية لدب الباندا العملاق من خلال عرض أفلام فيديو "إباحية" عليه تظهر العملية الجنسية بين حيواني باندا ذكر وأنثى. 
فمنذ نقلهما في العام 2003 من الصين إلى حديقة الحيوانات التايلاندية لم ينجح الباندا العملاق شوانغ شوانغ "6 سنوات"، وشريكته لين هيو "5 سنوات" في إنجاب صغار باندا... لذلك قرر الطبيب البيطري المسؤول في الحديقة أن يعرض أمام شوانغ شريطًا مصورًا عن العملية الجنسية بين حيواني باندا لمدة 15 دقيقة يوميا بهدف تحفيز قدرته الجنسية، وحثه على التزاوج مع شريكته خلال الأسبوع المقبل في أوج فترة خصوبتها.
وقال الطبيب البيطري إن الباندا شوانغ أبدى اهتماما بالصوت الصادر من الشريط ولم يعر أي انتباه للصور، والى جانب الخضوع يوميا لمشاهدة الشريط "الإباحي" فرض الطبيب البيطري على شوانغ الذي يزن 150 كلج حمية قاسية لتخفيف وزنه حتى لا يثقل على لين "110 كلج". 
يذكر أن دبب الباندا العملاقة هي من الحيوانات المهددة بالانقراض، وهناك حاليا 180 دب باندا تعيش بحرية في الصين، ونحو 1600 دب باندا آخر في أماكن أخرى في العالم. ​


----------



## alhor (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع


طلاب أميركيين يكتشفون 3 كويكبات فضائية 

واشنطن/ اكتشف ستة طلاب أميركيين ثلاثة كويكبات جديدة خلال مشاركتهم في "حملة البحث الدولية عن الكويكبات" في العالم. 
حيث ذكرت مصادر صحيفة أن الطلاب الثلاثة الذين يدرسون في مدرسة كوردوفا الثانوية في كاليفورنيا اكتشفوا الكويكبات الثلاثة في شهر شباط الماضي، مشيرة إلى أن هذا الاكتشاف أكده "ماينور بلانيت سنتر" الفضائي في جامعة هارفارد. 
وأضافت المصادر أن الطلاب استطاعوا تحديد الكويكبات عبر استخدام كومبيوتر سوفت وير اسمه Astrometrica الذي يظهر الاجسام الفلكية التي تتحرك يومياً. 
من جانبه قال مدرّس علم الفلك غلين ريغن إنه فخور بالإنجاز الذي حققه طلابه الستة "لأنهم استطاعوا العثور على الكويكبات، وذلك بسبب الجهد الطيب الذي بذلوه من أجل العثور عليها".



سمراء لأبوين أبيضين!!!!!!!!!!!

نيويورك/ يقاضي زوجان من رود ايلاد بولاية نيويورك عيادة خصوبة، لأنها استبدلت بطريق الخطأ عينة الحيوانات المنوية خلال عملية تلقيح اصطناعية بأخرى ليست للأب البيولوجي الحقيقي. 
وقال نانسي وتوماس اندوز في الوثائق التي رفعت في محكمة مانهاتن العليا، "على الرغم من محبتنا الكبرى للطفلة جيسيكا التي نعتبرها مثل ابنتنا تماما لكننا نتذكر هذا الخطأ الفظيع في كل مرة ننظر إليها. من المستحيل بكل بساطة تجاهلها". 
ولم يشك الثنائي بوجود أي خطأ في عملية التلقيح حتى ولدت الطفلة في تشرين الأول الماضي ببشرة داكنة أكثر من والديها. 
وقال الثنائي في أوراق المحكمة إنهما "أصيبا بصدمة عاطفية" عندما أكدت ثلاثة اختبارات بالحمض النووي إن توماس اندروز ليس الوالد البيولوجي للفتاة. 
ورفضت القاضية في المحكمة العليا قضية التعويض عن الأذى العاطفي الذي لحق بالزوجين، ولكنها سمحت لهما بمتابعة دعوى وقوع خطأ وإهمال طبي. 



جزائرية تفوز ببطولة العالم في اللغة الفرنسية 

الجزائر/ توجت شابة جزائرية ببطولة العالم في اللغة الفرنسية بعد أن نجحت في المنافسة النهائية لتمرين الإملاء باللغة الفرنسية الذي جرى مؤخرا بمقاطعة الكبيك الكندية، حيث حصلت على المركز الأول من بين 130 مرشحًا قدموا من 35 دولة منها فرنسا. 
وحصلت الجزائرية "فيالة حتفوت" وهي أستاذة في اللغة الإنجليزية بمعهد اللغات بجامعة الجزائر، على العلامة الكاملة في المسابقة، حيث كانت الوحيدة التي لم ترتكب أي خطأ في الإملاء.
يشار هنا إلى أن فيالة تأهلت للمنافسة النهائية مع الجزائرية آسيا بن عزيز، تدرس في السنة الأولى ماجستير باختصاص التجارة الدولية، وبعد المسابقة النهائية عرضت جامعة مونتريال عليهما البقاء للعمل، والدراسة مقابل راتب مغر، لكنهما فضلتا العودة إلى البلاد. 



العثور 42 باقة زهور من 3500 عام في مقبرة فرعونية 

القاهرة/ أعلن المجلس الأعلى للآثار المصرية أن بعثة مصرية إسبانية عثرت على (42) باقة زهور، و(42) من الأواني الفخارية التي يتجاوز عمرها 3500 عام في مقبرة رئيس العمال في عصر الملكة حتشبسوت "توفيت منذ 1428 قبل الميلاد". 
حيث قال الأمين العام للمجلس الأعلى للآثار المصرية زاهي حواس إن "البعثة المشتركة عثرت على هذه الباقات، والأواني خلال قيامها بتنظيف الفناء الخاص بمقبرة رئيس العمال". 
ورأى حواس أن وجود باقات الزهور سببه أن "مودعي رئيس العمال قاموا بإلقائها في مقبرته بعد انتهاء المراسم الجنائزية التي أقيمت عليه، وهذا الطقس تم تسجيله على أحد جدران غرفة دفن المقبرة". 
وأوضح أن الرسم يصور الكهنة وعائلته وأصدقائه وهم يمسكون بالأواني الفخارية والورود أثناء مراسم وداعه. 
كما عثرت البعثة أيضا على بقايا أحد الجدران المكونة لواجهة المقبرة التي يبلغ طولها ستة أمتار، وكشف رئيس البعثة من الجانب الأسباني خوزيه جالان أنه "عثر أيضا على تابوت خشبي متواضع لسيدة تأكد بعد فحص عظامها موتها قبل بناء مقبرة رئيس العمال بـ500 عام"، كما عثر داخل التابوت أيضا على قلادة من الخزف.
​


----------



## alhor (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع


مغربي يحطم رقمًا قياسيًا في تأليف أكبر مسابقة للكلمات المتقاطعة 

الرباط/ يسعى شاب عمره "29 عاما" إلى تسجيل اسمه واسم مدينته" تيفلت" في موسوعة جينيس للأرقام القياسية باعتباره مصمم أكبر مسابقة للكلمات المتقاطعة.
وتمكن الشاب وزبير بعد 11 شهرًا من العمل الشاق من تصميم مسابقة للكمات المتقاطعة تضم 120 ألف مربعا ويبلغ طولها أربعة أمتار وعرضها ثلاثة أمتار.
حيث وضع وزبير 22780 سؤالا رأسيا، و21160 سؤالا أفقيا لإتمام المسابقة، وكان قبل احدث إنجازاته صاحب رقم قياسي دولي في تصميم مسابقة كلمات متقاطعة مكونة من 100560 مربعًا طولها 2.10 متر، وعرضها 1.20 متر.
وقال وزبير "حاليا تجاوزت العدد السابق الذي كان مئة ألف ومئة وخمسة وستين خانة. الآن تجاوزته إلى مئة ألف وعشرين ألف خانة وهذا رقم قياسي عالمي وليس رقما قياسيا في العالم العربي، وهو يعطي صورة مشرفة للغة العربية. إنها شبكة عالمية ولا تهم العالم العربي فقط".
ولم يكتف وزبير بذلك بل أصبح أول شخص في العالم يجمع بين الكلمات المتقاطعة والسودوكو في لغز واحد، كما يعمل حاليا على إعداد أكبر مسابقة تجمع بين الأرقام والكلمات. ويتضمن لغزه المزدوج 100 ألف مربع ويبلغ طوله خمسة أمتار وعرضه مترين.
ويتعين على من يريد حل هذا اللغز الصعب التوصل إلى إجابات على 13020 سؤالا أفقيا، و13406 أسئلة رأسيا.
وقال وزبير إن هذا اللغز يمكن ترجمته إلى أي لغة دون تغيير محتواه لأنه قائم على حقائق متعلقة بالقرن العشرين.
وقال "هذه اللعبة تجمع كل ما له علاقة بالأرقام.. أحداث.. قياسات.. مسافات وحسابات رياضية. كل ما يتضمنه عالم الأرقام وبذلك تكون مزيجا بين الكلمات المتقاطعة ولعبة السودوكو. إلا أن ما يميزها عن الاثنين هو أنها تعطي معرفة أدق لشخصية، ولحدث، ولموقع الحدث. كما أنها تساهم في تنشيط الذهن أكثر من الكلمات المتقاطعة أو من السودوكو".
ويعكف وزبير حاليا على ملء استمارات أرسلتها إليه موسوعة جينيس للأرقام القياسية للتعرف على إنجازه تمهيدا للحصول على اعترافها.



دجاجة بأربع أرجل 

القدس المحتلة/ نقلت دجاجة نادرة لها أربع أرجل إلى صيدلية في مدينة الخليل بالضفة الغربية لتحنيطها، وذلك تمهيدًا لعرضها في متحف محلي صغير للحيوانات يعرف باسم "كهف الكهوف" على مشارف المدينة.
وكان مزارعان من الخليل قد قررا نقل الدجاجة ذات الأربع أرجل إلى صيدلية "أبو زناد" المتخصصة في حفظ الحيوانات والطيور النافقة لتحنيطها.
ويعتقد الصيدلي عبد الكريم أبو زناد أن التشوه الخلقي المصابة به الدجاجة يرجع إلى سوء استخدام هرمونات النمو، كما وذكر أبو زناد حالات أخرى للتشوه الخلقي معروضة في متحف كهف الكهوف منها خروف ولد برأسين.
وأضاف أبو زناد "الإفراط في استخدام الهرمونات أدى إلى وجود خلل من هذا النوع. يعني تشوه خلقي".
يذكر أن المتحف الواقع على مشارف الخليل مكان فريد من نوعه، حيث كان كهفًا وتحول إلى متحف صغير، حيث يضم حيوانات محنطة بها أنواع مختلفة من التشوهات الخلقية.



عملة قديمة تصور قاتل يوليوس قيصر 

برلين/ بيعت في إحدى صالات المزادات في ألمانيا واحدة من أشهر العملات النقدية يرجع تاريخها إلى سنة 42 قبل الميلاد، حيث تبرز بروتوس قاتل يوليوس قيصر. 
وذكر مسؤول المزاد العلني في مدينة أوسنابروك أن ثمن العملة النقدية التاريخية بلغ أكثر من 100 ألف يورو، مضيفًا أن بروتوس هو الذي أمر بصك هذه العملة التي تحمل صورته على وجهها وصورة لخنجرين وخوذة على ظهرها.
وأكد أحد تجار العملة أن بروتوس أراد تبرير جريمة قتل الإمبراطور الروماني يوليوس قيصر من خلال رسم خنجرين وخوذة كرمز لعمله الوطني من أجل استعادة الحرية.



إيطاليا تمنع استخدام الهواتف المحمولة في الفصول المدرسية 

روما/ منعت إيطاليا تلاميذ المدارس من استخدام الهواتف المحمولة في الفصول، وذلك في محاولة للحيلولة دون تعطيل رنات التليفونات الدروس ومنع التلاميذ من استخدام كاميرات الفيديو في هذه التليفونات بشكل طائش.
وتجبر هذه القواعد المدارس على معاقبة التلاميذ الذين يصرون على استخدام تليفوناتهم المحمولة، حيث تتراوح العقوبات من مصادرة التليفون إلى الحرمان من امتحان آخر العام.
ويأتي هذا الحظر بعد سلسلة من الحوادث التي صدمت الإيطاليين، ففي نوفمبر صور فيديو على تليفون محمول تلاميذ وهم يخوفون زميلا لهم معقدا مما أثار غضبا بعد بثه على الإنترنت، وفي شريط آخر صور تلاميذ بعضهم البعض وهم يتحرشون جنسيا بمدرسة.
من جانبه قال وزير التعليم الإيطالي أنه لابد من تطبيق عقوبات صارمة "في الحالات التي تتسم بخطورة خاصة وكبيرة" حيث يكون لخرق القوانين مضاعفات قانونية أو تعرض السلامة للخطر.
وتعد إيطاليا هي أول دولة أوروبية تفرض حظرًا عامًا على استخدام التليفونات المحمولة في المدارس. 
​


----------



## alhor (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع


كرة ثلج 

واشنطن/ رفع رجل أربعيني دعوى قضائية أمام المحكمة، يطالب فيها بالحصول على 4350 دولاراً كتعويضات بسبب إصابته بكرة ثلج.
ورفع الرجل الدعوى حيث زعم فيها أن رجلا في الثلاثينات من عمره، رماه بكرة ثلج أثناء مروره بسيارته في يناير الماضي، مما أدى إلى تحطيم نظاراته الطبية وإصابته بجرح في عينه.
ويطالب الأربعيني بتعويضات مادية مقابل النظارة، وخسارته لراتبه، إلى جانب المصاريف القضائية ومبلغ 1625 دولاراً كتعويضات.



لا للماء 

صنعاء / قبل أيام قليلة  بلغ عبد الله ناصر الرهوي وهو أحد أبناء منطقة يافع التابعة لمديرية رصد في اليمن مائة وستة وثلاثين عاماً.
وعبد الله الرهوي تزوج في حياته المديدة أربع نساء، وجميعهن فارقن الحياة.
والأمر الذي يدعو للدهشة أن الحاج عبد الله لا يشرب الماء منذ ما يزيد على السنوات الخمس ، لكنه يتناول كل يوم أكثر من خمس وجبات، وأكثر ما يحبه من الطعام أكل العصيدة مع العسل والتمر والحليب كما قال أحفاده.



ماليزيا تستخدم الكلاب لمكافحة قراصنة الأفلام السينمائية 

سيبانج/ كشفت ماليزيا أمس عن استخدام كلبين مدربين في معركتها لمكافحة قرصنة الموسيقى، والأفلام السينمائية لتصبح الدولة الأولى في العالم التي تستخدم الحيوانات للكشف عن الأقراص أو التسجيلات غير القانونية المخبأة في شحنات البضائع.
وعرضت الكلبتان "فلو، ولاكي" وهما من نوع لبرادور المخصص للصيد قدراتهما عن طريق تشمم طريقهما بين أكوام من الصناديق المغلقة في شحنة موضوعة في حظيرة للطائرات والإشارة للمدرب بوجود صندوق مشتبه به بالجلوس أمامه.
وقال وزير التجارة الداخلية شفيع عبد الله "إنها قليلة التكلفة وفيما يختص بالوقت، كما أنها شديدة الكفاءة أيضا"، مشيرا إلى أن الكلاب لم تأخذ سوى عشر دقائق للتحقق من الصناديق التي يمكن أن يأخذ مسؤولو الأمن يومًا كاملا لتفتيشها.
وكانت ماليزيا التي توجد على قائمة أمريكية لمتابعة القرصنة صعدت من جهودها لكبح جماح قراصنة الملكية الفكرية، بينما تتفاوض مع الولايات المتحدة لتوقيع اتفاقية للتجارة الحرة.
وقال شفيع إن ماليزيا ستجرب الكلاب لمدة شهر عن طريق التفتيش على المراكز الحدودية، وحظائر طائرات الشحن، ومراكز تخزين الشحنات لمعرفة أفضل المناطق التي يمكن أن تعمل فيها قبل أن تقرر الحكومة إنشاء وحدة دائمة للكلاب.
وتجري هذه التجربة بالتنسيق بين السلطات الماليزية، والجمعية السينمائية التي تضم ستًا من أكبر شركات هوليوود.
وقال مسؤول أن الجمعية أنفقت 17 ألف دولار على الكلاب بما فيها ثمانية أشهر من التدريبات على رصد المواد الكيميائية المستخدمة في الأقراص البصرية.
وتقدر المجموعة أن القرصنة على الملكية الفكرية كلفت أعضاءها ما يقرب من 1.2 مليار دولار من العائدات الضائعة عليها في منطقة جنوب شرق آسيا في العام الماضي، وهو جزء من مجمل خسائر بلغت ستة مليارات دولار في كل أنحاء العالم.



 محكمة بريطانية تمنع زوجين من التدخين داخل منزلهما 

لندن/ أمرت محكمة بريطانية زوجين بالامتناع عن التدخين في منزلهما بعدما شكا جيرانهما من أن رائحة التبغ التي تنبعث من شقتهما تؤذيهم. 
وذكرت مصادر صحفية، أن كريس ماي، وليندا كروسان، قررا الانتقال إلى شقة أخرى بدل الإذعان لقرار المحكمة. 
وشكا جيران الزوجين من أن دخان السجائر المنبعث من غرفة الزوجين يصل إلى شققهم عبر الجدران، ومن تحت الأبواب. 
وأمرت المحكمة الزوجين بالعمل على وقف وصول رائحة التبغ إلى شقق الجيران حتى لو تطلب ذلك توقفهما نهائياً عن التدخين. 
وقال ناشطون ضد التدخين إنهم سوف يبدأون حملة من أجل الحصول على قرارات مشابهة تحدّ من الأضرار التي يسببها التدخين في مناطق أخرى من البلاد، بينما اعتبر متحدث بأسم المجلس الوطني للحريات الشخصية بأن القرار "مجحف"، وتساءل "هل معنى ذلك أنه بإمكان النباتي رفع شكوى ضد جاره الذي يطهو اللحم، لأنه لا يحب رائحته؟".​


----------



## alhor (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*

​

يتبع


اكتشاف مقال لم ينشر لتشرشل عن اليهود 

لندن/ كشف مؤرخ بريطاني النقاب عن مقال كتبه رئيس الوزراء البريطاني إبان الحرب العالمية الثانية ونستون تشرشل، عن اضطهاد اليهود.
وفي المقال الطويل أعرب تشرشل عن عدم ارتياحه للمعاملة التي لاقاها اليهود، ولكنه قال انهم "مسؤولون جزئيا عما حل بهم من مصائب."
وقال المؤرخ الذي اكتشف المقال "بينما يعرف الجميع أن تشرشل لم يكن معاديا للسامية لكن هذا المقال يلقي ضوءا جديدا مذهلا على آرائه بشأن اليهود والتي كانت متناقضة للغاية."
وأثناء التمحيص في السجلات الخاصة بتشرشل والتي تملكها الجامعة، عثر المؤرخ على المقال الذي لم ينشر من قبل في كومة من الأوراق وقصاصات الصحف.



ولادة وسط الزحام 

واشنطن/ أنجبت أميركية علقت في زحمة السير الخانقة طفلتها وهي في طريقها إلى المستشفى، بمساعدة والدتها وممرضة جدتها.
حيث ذكرت مصادر صحيفة أن جوليان كودر "18 عاما"، كانت تحاول الوصول إلى المستشفى، عندما جاءها المخاض، وأدرك مرافقوها أن حالتها لا يمكن أن تنتظر، وحاولت الممرضة في بادئ الأمر تهدئة كودر لتتمكن من ركن السيارة إلى جانب الطريق، لكن الطفلة إيرينا رفضت الانتظار وجاءت إلى الحياة بعد وقت قصير من مغادرة العائلة المنزل إلى الطريق العام.



فيتنام تمهل رجال الشرطة البدناء ستة أشهر لإنقاص أوزانهم 

هانوي/ أعلن قائد محلي للشرطة في جنوب فيتنام، أنه أصبح لزامًا على رجال شرطة المرور البدناء التوقف عن العمل ستة أشهر لإنقاص أوزانهم.
وقال رئيس إدارة الشرطة المحلية في دونج ناي "في الآونة الأخيرة ساهم البدناء، وأصحاب الكروش في تشويه صورة شرطة المرور في البلاد".
وقد ذكرت مصادر صحفية، أن الكولونيل نجوين فان خانه أبلغ العاملين معه أن ضباط شرطة المرور يجب أن يلتزموا بالرشاقة كي يكتسبوا قدرا من النشاط، مشيرًا إلى أن الإدارة ستمهل أصحاب الأوزان الثقيلة ستة شهور لتجديد بناء أجسامهم. 
​


----------



## alhor (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع


صالة ألعاب رياضية للكلاب في اليابان 

طوكيو/ تقدم صالة ألعاب رياضية في اليابان خدماتها للكلاب، من خلال برامج إعادة تأهيل وتدريب للكلاب التي لا يمكنها التريض بسبب مشكلات في المفاصل.
ويتكلف برنامج اللياقة في صالة العاب "ال بيرو"، والذي يشمل ساعة من المشي على جهاز مشي تحت الماء، وسباحة، والجلوس في حوض للاسترخاء، والاستحمام بالشامبو، والتجفيف بالهواء الساخن مبلغ 6800 ين أي نحو "59 دولار" للكلاب التي تزن أقل من خمسة كيلوجرامات، ويزداد السعر كلما زاد وزن الكلب.
ويزور نحو 35 كلبا صالة العاب "ال بيرو"، وهي كلمة إسبانية تعني الكلب كل أسبوع.
من جانبه قال كوشوكو ماتسوياما مدير الصالة، "إن العمل ينتعش بعد أن أصبحت الكثير والكثير من الكلاب تركن إلى الجلوس والدعة مثل أصحابها".
وأضاف "مع تزايد عدد الكلاب التي تعيش أسلوب حياة شبيها بالبشر زادت مشكلاتها الصحية التي ترتبط بهذا الأسلوب.. وهذا هو السبب في الإقبال على أندية اللياقة البدنية للكلاب".



العناكب ......... و"حزام العفة" 

برلين/ توصلت دراسة حديثة أجراها باحثون ألمان على طرق السفاد بين العناكب، إلى أن ذكر العنكبوت يترك جزءًا من عضوه التناسلي داخل أنثاه كنوع من "حزام العفة" لردع المنافسين.
وكتب الباحثون في جامعة بون في دورية "سلوكيات الكائنات الحية"، أن ذكور العناكب "بتركها أجزاء من أعضائها التناسلية داخل الإناث العذارى، فإنها تقلل احتمالات منافسة حيوانات منوية أخرى لحيواناتها، وبذلك تزيد احتمالات أن تكون لها ذرية خالصة".
فبعد أن يهيئ الذكر الجو للسفاد عن طريق هز خيوط شبكة الأنثى لا يتبقى أمامه سوى ثوان لإنهاء عملية السفاد قبل أن تقتله الأنثى أكبر حجمًا. وفي أكثر من 80% من الحالات ينكسر طرف العضو التناسلي للذكر داخل الأنثى.
وأظهرت الدراسة أن هذا يحدث نتيجة لتعجل الفرار على ما يبدو، لكنه يدع بالأنثى نوعا من حزام العفة الذين يبعد الذكور الأخرى.



كفيف بريطاني يقود طائرة من لندن إلى أستراليا 

لندن/ يسعى كفيف بريطاني إلى دخول موسوعة جينيس للأرقام القياسية، وذلك من خلال قيادة طائرة خفيفة من لندن حتى سيدني، مرورًا بمحطات عديدة في رحلة طولها (21700) كيلومتر. 
وأشارت مصادر مقربة من الكفيف البريطاني ميلس هيلتون باربر إلى أن المحاولة ستبدأ اليوم الاثنين، بالقرب من لندن، وسيصحبه في الرحلة الطويلة عبر فرنسا، وإيطاليا، والشرق الأوسط، وباكستان، والهند، وماليزيا، وإندونيسيا، مساعد طيار يدعى ستورم سميث. 
حيث أنه من المنتظر أن تأخذ الطائرة الصغيرة نفس المسار الجوي القديم، علمًا بأن باربر سيقود الطائرة يوميا لمدة ثماني ساعات، حتى موعد الوصول المرتقب في الخامس والعشرين من الشهر المقبل. 
يشار هنا إلى أن الكفيف باربر الذي يبلغ "55 عامًا"، من هواة المغامرات، حيث سبق له خوض سباق للجري في سيبريا، ونجح أيضا في صعود قمة جبال كلمنجارو في أفريقيا.



فتاة تعثر على أمها في حفل زفاف بعد غيبة 30 عامًا 

تونس/ ذكرت أمس مصادر صحفية تونسية أن فتاة تونسية تعرفت بالصدفة على أمها لأول مرة منذ ثلاثين عامًا في حفل زفاف.
وقالت المصادر "شاءت الصدف أن تجمع البنت بأمها بعد ثلاثين سنة من الغربة والضياع.. وشاءت الأقدار أن تجلس الأم وابنتها حول نفس المائدة".
كما أضافت المصادر أنه حين بدأت الفتاة تروي قصتها المؤلمة لعدد من النسوة بأنها لا تعرف أمها، وإنها بحاجة لأم أو لأخت تخفف من آلامها "لم تتمالك الأم الحاضرة نفسها وانهمرت دموعها قبل أن تعانق بشدة فلذة كبدها وسط ذهول الحاضرين".
وعقب حفل الزفاف الذي أقيم بجهة العمران الأعلى بالعاصمة تونس، اعترفت الأم رسميًا بابنتها، وكشفت بأنها أنجبتها بصفة غير شرعية من عشيقها منذ ثلاثين عاما.
كما أدلت الأم بالهوية الكاملة للأب المفترض لهذه البنت، وينتظر أن تجرى عليه فحوص التحليل الجيني لإثبات النسب.
ويشير متخصصون في مجال حقوق المرأة أن عدد الأمهات من غير المتزوجات في تونس يفوق ألف حالة سنويا، ويرجع السبب إلى التفكك الأسرى، وقلة الوعي، والجهل بوسائل منع الحمل إضافة للفقر.
​


----------



## alhor (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع


عجوز ترفض عاشقًا يصغرها بخمسين عامًا 

مكسيكو/ تقدمت عجوز مكسيكية تبلغ من العمر "98 عامًا" بشكوى تتهم فيها رجلاً يصغرها بخمسين عامًا، بأنه حاول تقبيلها وهدد بقتلها إذا لم تسمح له بأن يعيش معها. 
وتعرفت ماريا دي جيسوس فلوريس التي توفي زوجها قبل أكثر من 50 عاماً، ولها أربعة أبناء كبار في الولايات المتحدة على مانويل مارتينيز "48 عاماً" حين بدأ توصيل طلبات البقالة لمنزلها. 
وقالت فلوريس، "إنه بدأ محاولات معي تصل إلى حد التحرش الجنسي، وقال إنه لا يستطيع أن يعيش بدوني، وأنه يحبني لكن هذا لا يروق لي.. ليس بمقدوري إقامة علاقات أخرى .. فأنا عمري 98 عاماً"، كما أضافت أنها تعتقد أن ما يريده مارتينيز فعلاً هو أن تعوله ماليًا.



صراع الزوجات 

صنعاء/ تلقت سيدة يمنية مدعوة لحفل زواج، إهانات جارحة وصفعات ولكمات على وجهها، حيث فوجئت قبل نهاية الحفل أن العريس هو زوجها. 
وقالت تقارير صحفية، إن الزوجة "الأولى"، سارعت إلى تلبية طلب زوجها الذي أعطاها دعوة الزفاف مدعيا أنها لأحد أصدقائه، مشددا على ضرورة ذهابها، وأثناء مراسم الزفاف تناهى إلى مسامع الزوجة المخدوعة، أن العريس متزوج ولديه ثلاثة أبناء، فأثارت تلك المعلومات الفضول لديها وتساءلت عن اسم العريس وعائلته ليتضح لها زوجها. 
وعجزت الزوجة عن كبت غضبها من زوجها وغيرتها من العروس ووجهت لها وابلا من الشتائم.



السجن شهرين بسبب قبلة 

عمان/ قضت محكمة الجنايات الكبرى في الأردن، بسجن شخص لمدة شهرين بعدما أدانته بتقبيل صديقته في مكان عام. 
وقالت تقارير صحفية، إن محكمة التمييز التي أيدت الحكم، وجدت أن قيام المتهم بتقبيل المجني عليها برضاها، لا يشكل أركان وعناصر جناية هتك العرض المسندة للمتهم، لكون فعل التقبيل ليس فيه استطالة إلى عورة من عورات المجني عليها، وإنما يشكل فعله أركان جنحة فعل منافي للحياء.



40 مليون دولار عوائد خطب ومحاضرات " كلينتون "في ستة أعوام 

واشنطن/ نجح الرئيس الأميركي السابق بيل كلينتون الذي دخل البيت الأبيض بإمكانات مالية متواضعة وخرج منه بديون طائلة، نجح في أن يحقق دخلاً قدره 40 مليون دولار من إلقاء الخطب والمحاضرات على امتداد السنوات الست الماضية.
ونقلت مصادر استناداً إلى مقابلات وتقارير ذمة مالية تقدمت بها السناتور هيلاري كلينتون زوجة الرئيس السابق، أن العام الماضي كان حافلاً بالنسبة لكلينتون، حيث ألقى خطاباً في كل يوم تقريباً، بإجمالي 352 خطاباً في العام، وحقق منها عائداً يتراوح بين 9 إلى 10 ملايين دولار، ولكن 20% منها فقط هي التي كانت دخلاً شخصياً له، حيث كانت هناك خطب مجانية، وعائد دخل الخطب الأخرى إلى المجموعة الخيرية التي تحمل اسمه وتقوم بأنشطة مثل مكافحة الإيدز.
وشملت خطب كلينتون المدفوعة، إلقاء كلمات مقابل 150 ألف دولار للخطبة الواحدة أمام جماعات الملاك العقاريين، وشركات التقنية الحيوية وموزعي الأطعمة، وكذلك إلقاء خطب في إنجلترا ونيوزلندا وأيرلندا وأستراليا، وحصل مقابلها على 6,1 مليون دولار.
ومن الأيام السعيدة بالنسبة لكلينتون ذلك اليوم الذي أمضاه في كندا حيث حصل على 475 ألف دولار مقابل إلقاء خطابين، وهو ما يعادل ضعف مرتبه السنوي كرئيس للولايات المتحدة.
وأشارت تقارير إلى أن آل كلينتون الذين تركوا البيت الأبيض مدينين بـ 12 مليون دولار في صورة ألقاب قانونية متعلقة بقضايا "وايتووتر"، وجمع التبرعات للحملات والتحقيقات في فضيحة "مونيكا لوينسكي"، تبلغ ثروتهم الآن ما يتراوح بين 10 إلى 50 مليون دولار بحسب إقرار الذمة المقدم من هيلاري كلينتون، وهو ما يرجع أساساً إلى الألقاب التي يحصل عليها بيل كلينتون عن إلقاء الخطب والأحاديث.
​


----------



## alhor (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع


ألماني يعرض "كرشه" للبيع على شبكة الإنترنت 

برلين/ لجأ مواطن ألماني في العاصمة برلين لبيع "كرشه" على شبكة الإنترنت، وذلك من خلال مزاد أملاً في الحصول على مبلغ كبير من المال.
وقد نشر المواطن الذي يدعى فولفجانج أوبست "57 عاما" صورة لكرشه موضحا خصائصه وأهمها الاستدارة والميل للأمام ولأسفل ولم ينس بطبيعة الحال كتابة أنه "مستعمل".
ويبدأ عرض المزاد بنحو خمسة آلاف يورو، حيث سيحصل صاحب أعلى سعر على حق الانتفاع بالكرش في رسم أو كتابة الدعاية لأي منتج.
من جانبه قال صاحب الفكرة "إنه لم يعد يملك شيئًا للبيع سوى جسده بعد أن طلق زوجته قبل تسع سنوات وخسر معها كل شيء، حتى يمكنه البحث عن وظيفة جديدة ومسكن مناسب".
وأضاف الرجل أن نظرات المارة في الشارع لن تزعجه عندما سيبرز كرشه الدعائي، وأنه لن يخشى أيضا من ألم رسم وشم إذا تطلب الأمر.



بيع رسائل أسرة الرئيس الأمريكي السابق "جون كنيدي" في مزاد بأمريكا 

بوسطن/ عرضت مجموعة من المتعلقات الشخصية لأسرة الرئيس الأمريكي السابق جون كنيدي، منها رسالة تسدي فيه السيدة الأولى سابقا جاكلين كنيدي النصح لزوجة شقيق زوجها حول مشاكل زوجية، عرضت للبيع في كونيتيكت.
وقد عثر على الرسائل مع سترة نجاة من زورق خاص بالرئيس جون كنيدي، وغيرها من المتعلقات الشخصيات في مخزن بمنطقة منتجع كيب كود الصيفي في ماساتشوستس، حيث لا تزال أسرة كنيدي تملك منزلاً هناك.
وفي إحدى الرسائل جاءت عبارة "كوني غامضة بعض الشيء"، حيث يبدو أن جاكلين كنيدي كانت تنصح فيه خوان كنيدي حول كيفية التعامل مع زواجها من السناتور الديمقراطي ماساتشوستس إدوارد كنيدي.
من جانبه قال بيل باناجوبولوس رئيس "اوتوجرافس" التي تنظم المزاد في ستامفورد، إن الخطاب لا يحمل توقيعا ولكن الخط يبدو أنه خط جاكلين.
وقد وصلت المزايدات على خطاب النصائح الزوجية إلى 4500 دولار على الإنترنت.
وتعد أسرة كنيدي من اشهر الجماعات السياسية لكنها واجهت مآسي كثيرة؛ فقد اغتيل الرئيس جون كنيدي، والسناتور روبرت كنيدي وهما في السلطة.



الرجل العنكبوت يتسلق مبنى "أبو ظبي الاستثماري" في ساعة واحدة 

دبي/ تسلق  المغامر الفرنسي الآن روبير الشهير بـ"الرجل العنكبوت"، المبنى الجديد لجهاز أبوظبي للاستثمار، من دون استخدام الحبال أو أدوات المساعدة، حيث استغرق تسلقه المبنى المؤلف من 37 طابقاً نحو ساعة من الزمن.
ويأتي هذا الحدث ضمن الفعاليات المصاحبة لمؤتمر "تعليم بلا حدود 2007"، والذي تنطلق فعالياته يوم غد الأحد في أبوظبي. 
ويتمتع «الرجل العنكبوت» بخبرة تجاوزت 31 عاما تسلق خلالها أكثر من 74 برجًا، ومبنى، وناطحة سحاب في مختلف دول العالم، و لم تشفع له هذه الخبرة الطويلة دون حدوث العديد من الإشكالات والمعوقات، حيث سقط في العام 1982 خلال تسلقه إحدى البنايات من ارتفاع 15 متراً، وعانى من كسور عدة، وأمضى خمسة أيام في غيبوبة كاملة، و قرر الأطباء عدم قدرته على التسلق مرة أخرى، ولكنه عاد بعد ستة أشهر ليتسلق من جديد. 
يذكر أن "الرجل العنكبوت" البالغ من العمر 44 عاما، تسلق أكثر من 70 مبنى بينها برج "إيفل" في باريس، ومبنى "امباير ستيت" في نيويورك، وجسر "غولدن جيت" في سان فرانسيسكو حيث وصل إلى قمة المبنى في 30 دقيقة فقط، وناطحة سحاب في هونغ كونغ مكونة من 62 طابقاً، يبلغ ارتفاعها 183 متراً من دون أن يستخدم أي أداة للمساعدة. 



فلسطينية تضع خمسة توائم 

القدس المحتلة/  وضعت سيدة فلسطينية أمس 5 توائم، وأسمتهم "محمد وعبد الرحمن وأحمد وحسام وإيمان"، وقالت مصادر طبية إن التوائم الخمسة والوالدة بصحة جيدة.
من جهته، قال عزت نوفل والد التوائم الخمسة "لقد اصبح لدي "عيلة" في ليلة كما يقول المثل لقد اصبح الحمل ثقيلا وأنا اعمل شرطي واتكفل باخوتي ووالدي لقد أصبح عددنا الآن سبعة عشر".
وأضاف قائلا "إنني ساكون بحاجة لكل مساعدة ممكنة في هذه الظروف الصعبة التي نمر بها انهم بحاجة إلى مئة وخمسين شيقلا يوميا وهذا مصروف كبير على موظف لم يأخذ راتبه منذ ثلاثة أشهر."
​


----------



## alhor (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع  


رحمة أمريكية 

لوس أنجلوس/ قررت حديقة الحيوانات في لوس أنجلوس، إطلاق وحيد القرن السومطري الوحيد الذي تمتلكه إلى موطنه الأصلي في إندونيسيا من أجل التزاوج.
وذكرت تقارير صحفية، أن إطلاق هذا الحيوان الضخم في موطنه الأصلي سوف يساهم في تكاثره خصوصاً وأن العدد الإجمالي لهذه الحيوانات لا يزيد عن الـ 300 في كل من إندونيسيا وماليزيا.
ومن المقرر أن ينقل وحيد القرن جواً إلى هولندا ومن بعدها إلى جاكرتا، قبل أن تنقله عبارة إلى سومطرة حيث سيطلق في البر هناك. 



الخنزير الذهبي 

بكين/ احتفل الصينيون، بقدوم العام الصيني الجديد الذي يطلق عليه هذا العام "الخنزير الذهبي"، على دوي أصوات المفرقعات والأسهم النارية التي رفعت السلطات الصينية الحظر عن استخدامها. 
وبحسب المعتقدات الصينية، يجب الاحتفال بحلول السنة الجديدة بأكبر صخب ممكن لإبعاد الأرواح الشريرة، كما يعتقد الصينيون أن عام الخنزير يجلب معه دائما الحظ السعيد. 
وما يزيد من تفاؤل الشعب الصيني بهذا العام أنه عام الخنزير الذهبي الذي يحل كل 60 عاما، والخنزير هو خاتمة دورة السنوات الـ12 التي تبدأ بالفأر، ثم البقرة والنمر والأرنب والتنين والأفعى والعنزة والقرد والديك والكلب. 



إزالة شامات بوش 

واشنطن/ خضع الرئيس الأميركي جورج بوش، لعملية إزالة شامتين من الجهة اليسرى لجبينه، كما قال المتحدث باسم البيت الأبيض سكوت ستانزل.
وأكد ستانزل أنه يعتقد أن الشامتين لا تنطويان على أي خطر، ووصف العملية بأنها روتينية، وقال إن الأطباء يتوقعون أن الشامتين سليمتان.
ويتوقع أن تصدر نتائج العينات التي أخذت منتصف الأسبوع المقبل كما قال المتحدث، مضيفا أن الجرح قد يبقى ظاهرا على جبين بوش حوالي عشرة أيام، وأوضح أن إزالة الشامتين استغرق خمس دقائق وأجريت العملية في البيت الأبيض.



إيطاليا بلا أنوار 

روما/ أطفأت إيطاليا ليلة أمس الأول أنوارها، من أجل حث مواطنيها على توفير الطاقة، ولتحذيرهم من المخاطر التي قد يحملها التبدل المناخي في العالم. 
وجاءت حملة "إطفاء الأنوار"، بعد حملة مماثــلة أطلقتها فرنسا مطلع الشهر الحالي من أجل الاقتصاد في استخدام الطاقة في البلاد. 
وأطفئت الأنوار لنصف ساعة في مواقع سياحية، ومباني مجلس الشيوخ والبرلمان، وبلازو دل كويرينالي، المسكن الرسمي للرئيس الإيطالي، بالإضافة إلى الجامعات والمتاحف والأندية الرياضية والشركات الخاصة. ​


----------



## alhor (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع


مخمور يصارع سمكة قرش 

كانبيرا/ دخل صياد أسترالي مخمور في صراع مع سمكة قرش طولها 1.3 متر وصارعها حتى وصل بها إلى الساحل، وخرج من المعركة بسروال ممزق.
وقالت تقارير صحفية، إن الصياد صاحب الـ41 عاما، أمسك بيديه سمكة قرش، بعد أن رصدها وهي تطارد طعما من الحبار، فسارع إليها وحاول تكبيلها ليطبق عليها في النهاية، وقال الصياد إنه كان مخمورا قبل أن يذهب للصيد، وأضاف هذا شيء لا أوصي بالقيام به.



الحبيب الأول 

تكساس/ التقى عاشقان بعد 60 عاما من فراقهما، وتزوجا بعد خطوبة استمرت لشهر واحد فقط.
وكان الأمريكي بوب ستريت والأمريكية آنا هوف التقيا في العام 1946، إلا أنهما افترقا بعد تخرج بوب من الجامعة وزواجه من سيدة أخرى، وهو نفس الأمر الذي حصل لآن إلا أنهما ترملا فيما بعد.
وما كان للقاء السعيد أن يتم لو لم تعثر ابنة آنا على حبيب والدتها الأول عبر الإنترنت وإعطاء عنوان منزله ورقم هاتفه إلى والدتها التي بادرت على الفور بالاتصال به، وتزوج العاشقان القديمان بعد خطوبة دامت شهراً واحداً.



فرض تعلم الإنجليزية في بريطانيا 

لندن/ قالت تقارير صحفية، إن السلطات البريطانية ستفرض على العاطلين عن العمل الذين لا يستطيعون تحدث الإنجليزية تعلم هذه اللغة أو مواجهة قطع المساعدات التي يحصلون عليها. 
وقالت التقارير ذاتها، إن نحو 40 ألف عاطل عن العمل يعزون فشلهم في الحصول على وظيفة إلى عدم إجادتهم للغة الإنجليزية، الأمر الذي يجعل الحكومة تنفق 5.4 مليون جنيه على المترجمين في مراكز التوظيف. 



غزل سبعيني 

طوكيو/ أحيلت امرأة يابانية في الـ70 من عمرها، إلى المحاكمة بتهمة إرسال اكثر من 200 رسالة غرامية لرجل عمره 79 عاما، وتكرار تنظيف مقبرة عائلته، ومخالفة أوامر بعدم ملاحقته.
وقالت تقارير صحفية، إن ممثلي الادعاء ابلغوا هيئة المحكمة، بأن المتهمة اقتحمت منزل الرجل سبع مرات في الفترة ما بين يوليو وأكتوبر العام الماضي، رغم أوامر الشرطة لها بعدم مطاردته.
وقال ممثلو الادعاء إن المرأة أرسلت 206 رسائل غرامية ونظفت موقع مقبرة عائلة الرجل 85 مرة.
وبعد أن صدرت أوامر لها بعدم ملاحقته طالبت المرأة بأن يدفع لها 1.25 مليون ين ياباني، نظير المبالغ التي أنفقتها مقابل الحصول على رخصة قيادة للتوجه إلى منزله ونظير تكلفة البنزين.
وقالت التقارير إن لائحة الاتهام جاء فيها أن المرأة بدأت بعد ذلك في كتابة رسائل تهديد للرجل تقول فيها "انه إذا وبخها فقد يلقى حتفه."
​


----------



## alhor (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع


من أجل الحشمة 

سيدني/ قرر نجم هوليوود "راسل كرو" طرد فتيات التشجيع والهتافات اللائي يرتدين الملابس القصيرة والمكشوفة، ويهتفن لفريقه "ساوث سيدني رابيتوز للرجبي" لأن الرجال لا يشعرون براحة بسببهن.
وبدلا من فتيات التشجيع سيستخدم كرو، فرقة تضم رجالا ونساء للعزف على الطبول لتشجيع الفريق الموسم الحالي بعد أن اشتكت زوجته دانييل سبنسر ومشجعون آخرون.
وقال كرو إنه تبين له أن المشجعين لا يشعرون براحة وهم يذهبون لمباريات يشاهدون فيها فتيات على طرف الملعب ترتدين زيا قصيرا للرقص بالألوان الأخضر والأحمر والأبيض، إنهن يجعلن النساء تشعرن بعدم الراحة وكذلك الرجال الذين يصطحبون أبناءهم للمباريات. 



سوء تقدير 

استوكهولم / أعلنت أسرة سويدية عن استيائها من ممرضة تعمل في إحدى دور الرعاية للمسنين بسبب سؤالها العائلة عما تريد إلباس مريضها عند وفاته.
وقال أحد أفراد العائلة، إن الممرضة التي تعمل في "دار فالدرماسفيك للمسنين" دخلت إلى غرفة بيرغر لوندبرغ وكان لا يزال واعياً وبكامل قواه العقلية وسألت شقيقه وشقيقته "ما هي الملابس التي سيرتديها بيرغر بعد وفاته". 
وكان لوندبرغ قد توفي في نوفمبر 2006، وقال شقيق المسن الراحل إنه لا يزال يشعر بالغضب عندما يتذكر ما حدث له مع الممرضة، وأضاف "الأمر مهين لدرجة كبيرة ومن الصعب تصديق أن ذلك وقع"، موضحاً إن محاولاته رفع المسألة أمام المجلس البلدي للمدينة وفقاً للقوانين التي تنص على الإبلاغ عن أي تصرف خاطئ يرتكبه موظفو قطاع الرعاية الصحية، لم تفلح.



جاوب واربح

لندن/ أعلنت مجلة "نيو ساينست" البريطانية عن مسابقة جديدة ستكون جائزتها "رحلة مجانية إلى الفضاء، ويكفي أن تجيب على سؤال واحد هو: "ما هو الاختراع الأفضل ولماذا؟"، لتكون الفائز بالجائزة. 
والجائزة المقترحة رحلة في المكوك الفضائي اكزيروس سيطلق الفائز على بعد 100 كيلومتر من الأرض يرافقه رائد فضاء، وسيتمكن الفائز من مشاهدة الكوكب الأرضي واختبار حالة الرواد الفضائيين. ولن يحتاج إلا إلى أربعة أيام من بعض التدريبات على التنفس للرحلة التي من المقرر أن تستغرق ساعة ونصف الساعة. 
وسيعلن عن اسم الفائز في 31 مايو، ويمكن للجميع المشاركة فيها على أن يرسلوا إلى المجلة نصا من 250 كلمة يبررون فيها سبب مشاركتهم في المسابقة ومبرر اختيارهم للاختراع الذي يرون انه الأفضل. 



لغة العيون 

بكين/ سيخضع سائقو الحافلات في الصين لفحص عيونهم، للتأكد من عدم وجود جيوب سوداء تحت العيون كدليل على الإرهاق قبل بداية نوبات عملهم في موسم أعياد رأس السنة القمرية الجديدة.
ومن المتوقع أن يقوم الصينيون بنحو 2.2 مليار رحلة أغلبها على الطرق أو بالسكك الحديدية في عطلة مهرجان الربيع، حيث تلتقي العائلات الصينية في تقليد معتاد، وتشهد الصين في تلك الأيام أعلى معدل حركة بشرية جماعية في العالم.
وستفحص السلطات السجلات السابقة للسائقين للكشف عن "أي انتهاكات سابقة خطيرة لقواعد المرور"، وستقوم أيضا بفحص عيون السائقين لمعرفة إذا كان هناك دوائر سوداء حول عيونهم أو ان كانت تبدو عليهم آثار الكسل."
​


----------



## alhor (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع


الكلبة المنقذة 

تكساس/ أنقذت كلبة مدربة حياة رجل في تكساس حاصره الوحل من الموت المحقق، جراء انخفاض حرارة جسمه، بعدما جلبت له بطانيات ومعلبات ساخنة.
وذكرت تقارير صحفية، أن الرجل حوصر في الوحل على بعد 500 قدم من ضفة نهر ايغل ماونتن لايك بولاية تكساس، ولكن الكلبة المدربة واسمها "سوزي" على عمليات الإنقاذ ساعدته على مكافحة البرد عبر توفير المؤن اللازمة له.
وقال ضابط تطوع في عملية الإنقاذ، إن جهود كلبته المثابرة حققت نجاح الفريق في سحب الرجل إلى الضفة بحبل، هي مثال عن تصرفاتها اليومية.



"أبطال الأرض" 

نيويورك/ أعلنت الأمم المتحدة أمس، عن لائحة "أبطال الأرض" للعام الحالي، من الذين ساهموا في حماية البيئة في بلادهم وفي العالم ومنحتهم جوائز تكريمية. 
ومن بين الأسماء التي شملتها اللائحة نائب الرئيس الأميركي السابق آل غور بسبب حملته الطويلة لحماية البيئة، ورئيس اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية السابق واللجنة الأولمبية الدولية، بسبب تطبيقهما شروطاً بيئية إلزامية على المدن التي تترشح لاستضافة الألعاب الأولمبية. 
كما منحت المنظمة الدولية جوائز تكريمية إلى وزير البيئة الجزائري شريف رحماني بسبب إدراجه القانون البيئي في البلاد، ووزيرة البيئة البرازيلية مارينا سيلفا لعملها على حماية غابات الأمطار في حوض نهر الأمازون، والأمير الأردني الحسن بن طلال لعمله في الإدارة البيئية وحماية مصادر المياه. 
ومن بين المكرمين أيضاً وزيرة البيئة في الفيليبين أليزيا بيبت غوزون لعملها على مشاريع البنك الدولي البيئية، وسفيرة البيئة السويدية فيفيكا بون لدورها في المفاوضات المتعددة الأطراف لحماية البيئة العالمية.



عفاريت يابانية 

طوكيو/ أحيا الشعب الياباني أمس احتفالا شعبيا قديما يهدف إلى طرد الجن والعفاريت والأرواح الشريرة والحظ السيئ، من خلال رمي حبات نبات الفاصوليا.
ويقام الاحتفال الذي يدعى "مامي ماكي" أي رمي حبوب الفاصوليا في آخر يوم من فصل الشتاء استنادا على التقويم الياباني القمري القديم ويكون إما في الثالث أو الرابع من شهر فبراير.
ويخرج في الاحتفال إلى المعابد والصومعات اليابانية نجوم السينما والرياضيين ومصارعي السومو وشخصيات بارزة لرمي حبوب الفاصوليا المحمصة على الجمهور وهم يصرخون "يا عفاريت اخرجي يا سعادة تعالي" متمنين أن يجلب لهم هذا التقليد حسن الحظ والتوفيق في العام الجديد.



"شقة" البجع 

ستوكهولم/ قالت الشرطة السويدية أمس إن امرأة سويدية مسنة ذهبت بقوانين حماية الحياة البرية إلى مدى بعيد، حيث قامت بإيواء 11 بجعة كبيرة في شقتها السكنية.
وقالت إنها كانت تعتني بهذه الطيور في شقتها منذ عام 2001 بعد إصابتها، ونقلت الشرطة البجع إلى مأوى وقد تواجه المرأة اتهامات بموجب قوانين حماية الحيوان.
وقال مسؤول بإدارة الشرطة انه عمل بطولي حقيقة أن تتمكن من نقل 11 بجعة كبيرة ومعروف أنها لا تتميز بالهدوء.
​


----------



## alhor (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع


اعتذار واحتقار 

روما/ اعتذر رئيس وزراء إيطاليا السابق سيلفيو برلسكوني علنا لزوجته عن مزحة أثارت غضبها لدرجة إنها نشرت رسالة مفتوحة تعبر عن احتقارها له.
وبعد أن رفض أن يقدم اعتذارا خاصا ثم بدأ الخلاف يظهر في العلن اصدر برلسكوني اعتذارا كتابيا قال فيه "سامحيني، أرجوك، واقبلي هذا على انه إبداء علني للتنازل عن كبريائي الخاص أمام غضبك كخطوة دافعها الحب."
وقالت فيرونيكا الزوجة الثانية لبرلسكوني والأم لثلاثة من أبنائه انه قال لبعض النسوة في حفل "لو لم أكن متزوجا لتزوجتكن فورا."
وقالت فيرونيكا في رسالتها إن هذه التعليقات أساءت لكرامتي وان وقوفها في وجه برلسكوني علنا يرجع جزئيا إلى رغبتها في تعليم أطفالها الطريقة التي يجب أن تعامل بها النساء.



سعادة الشرطة واللصوص 

سول/ أشارت نتائج مسح جديد أن أفراد العصابات في كوريا الجنوبية اكثر شعورا بالرضا عن إطار عملهم من الشرطة.
وجاء في المسح الذي شمل 109 من أفراد العصابات السجناء أن 79.3 في المئة من أفراد العصابات قالوا انهم راضون إلى حد ما أو بدرجة كبيرة عن حياتهم في الجريمة المنظمة.
وفي مسح منفصل قال 65 في المئة من أفراد الشرطة انهم سعيدون بمهنتهم، ويكسب أفراد العصابات في كوريا الجنوبية في المتوسط 4 ملايين وون شهريا وهو أعلى مما يتقاضاه الشرطة.



غراب يؤخر إقلاع طائرة 

القاهرة/ تسبب غراب في تأخر إقلاع طائرة سودانية متجهة من القاهرة إلى الخرطوم من مدرج الطائرات بمطار القاهرة الدوليnأ.
وارتطم الغراب بأحد محركات الطائر لتتأخر الرحلة عن موعدها 80 دقيقة، الأمر الذي كلف الشركة أكثر من 12 ألف دولار، لأن ساعة التأخير تكلف شركة الطيران أكثر من عشرة آلاف دولار.



إنجاب بالخدعة 

مدريد/ قالت تقارير صحفية، إن المُسنة التي ذكر بأنها أكبر امرأة تنجب في العالم كانت قد خدعت الأطباء ولم تصارحهم بسنها الحقيقية للحصول على علاج الخصوبة، مما جعلها تلد توأمين في سن 67 عاما الشهر الماضي.
وأقنعت كارميلا بوسادا التي ولدت التوأمين مركزا طبيا في لوس أنجلوس بأن سنها 55 عاما وهو الحد الأقصى للخضوع لبرنامج التلقيح الصناعي، وقالت لم يسألوني عن سني أو يطلبوا مني جواز سفري.
ويشار هنا إلى أن بوسادا وهي أسبانية باعت منزلها في أسبانيا مقابل الحصول على 30 ألف إسترليني هي تكاليف العلاج في الولايات المتحدة. 
​


----------



## alhor (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع


الأمريكيون يقبلون على تعلم الصينية 

واشنطن/ تقوم عائلات أميركية بتزويد أولادها بمؤهلات تنافسية إضافية من خلال التكلم بالصينية، بتسجيلهم في دروس اللغة الصينية واختيار حاضنات أو مربيات أطفال قادمات من الصين. 
وقال مسؤولون هناك إقبال كبير على اللغة الصينية حاليا، فالأمريكيون يريدون الآن التحدث بالصينية حتى في عمق البلاد مثل كنساس وكنتاكي. 
ويقدر أحد مسؤولي تدريس اللغة الصينية عدد المدارس التي تقدم دروس اللغة الصينية في الولايات المتحدة لحوالي 25000 إلى 50000 طالب بما بين 300 و400 مدرسة. 



متظاهرون بالإيجار 

برلين/ عرض أكثر من 300 شاب ألماني أنفسهم كمتظاهــرين للإيجار مقابل نحو 150 يورو، وأعلنوا عن العرض إلى جانب إعلانات السيارات والأقراص المدمجة وأثاث المكاتب والمنتجعات.
ووضع العارضون صورهم وكل التفاصيل الخاصة بهم، وأعلنوا استعدادهم للتظاهر في محيط 100 كيلومتر حول برلين، وتتكلف نحو ست ساعات من ترديد الهتافات ورفع اللافتات 145 يورو. 



الاثنين الأزرق 

لندن/ صنّف عالم النفس البريطاني كليف أرنال يوم الثاني والعشرين من يناير ،الذي يوافق يوم الاثنين ،بأنه الأسوأ في السنة البريطانية. 
ووصف أرنال هــذا اليوم بـ"الاثنين الأزرق"، موضحاً أنه اعتمد في نظريتــه هــذه على معادلات رياضــية أظهرت أن هذا اليوم تتراكم فيه الديون بســبب الإنفاق على عيدي الميلاد ورأس السنة والإخفاق في إيجــاد حلول لمشاكل العــام الجديد، مضيفاً أن رداءة الطقــس تلــعب أيضـاً دوراً سلبـيا فـي ذلـك. 



ولائم هندية للكلاب 

نيودلهي/ شهدت عدد من القرى الهندية، سلسلة ولائم ضخمة امتدت على يومين، وتميزت ليس فقط بأطباقها الشهية، بل بضيوفها الذين كانوا جميعاً من الكلاب!. 
وذكرت تقارير صحفية، أن أتباع إحدى الطوائف الهندية أعدّوا وليمة ضخمة لعدد كبير من الكلاب الضالة، في إطار قناعة سائدة لديهم بأن اســـترضاء الكلاب الضالة يجنبهم خطر الفيضانات المدمرة، التي تلــحق أشد الأضرار بمزروعاتهم. ​


----------



## alhor (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع


بوش خط أحمر 

كانبيرا/ هدد راكب برفع دعوى قضائية ضد الخطوط الجوية الأسترالية، التي منعته من الصعود إلى إحدى طائراتها لأنه كان يرتدي قميصا يصف الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش بالإرهابي.
وكان الرجل وهو خبير أسترالي في تكنولوجيا المعلومات قد منع من الصعود إلى الطائرة المتجهة إلى لندن لأنه يرتدي ما وصفته شرطة الطيران بقميص مسيء.
وقال عاملون إن القميص كان عليه صورة بوش وكتب تحتها عبارة "أخطر إرهابي في العالم" مما قد يثير استياء ركاب آخرين وطلبوا منه تغييره، ولكن الرجل قال إن الشركة انتهكت حقه في حرية التعبير.



أسبوع للضحك الخيري 

تونس/ يبدأ في تونس الأحد القادم أول مهرجان للضحك بمشاركة عدد من نجوم الكوميديا من تونس وفرنسا وكندا والسنغال لتمويل مشاريع خيرية.
وقال المنظمون إن أسبوعا من الضحك والفكاهة سيبدأ بالمسرح البلدي بالعاصمة للمساهمة في تمويل مشاريعها الخيرية.
وسيفتتح لمين النهدي الذي يصنف على انه نجم الكوميديا الأول في تونس أسبوع الضحك بعرض مسرحيته الشهيرة "في هاك السردوك نريشو"، وقال المنظمون إن أسعار تذاكر العروض الكوميدية ستتراوح بنحو دولارين إلى 60 دولارا.



مافيا المرجان 

الجزائر/ هاجمت مجموعة من الشباب يطلق عليها "مافيا المرجان" ثكنة لحرس السواحل في مدينة القالة في أقصى شمال شرق الجزائر، وأوقعت بها خسائر مادية.
وقد رمت المجموعة زجاجات حارقة وحجارة على الثكنة، وأصابت ثلاثة من أعوان الحرس بجروح متفاوتة، ودعا قائد الثكنة عناصره إلى ضبط النفس وعدم إطلاق النار، حتى وصلت قوات من شرطة مكافحة الشغب إلى المكان مجهزة بآليات ثقيلة، فأطلقت رصاصات تحذيرية في الهواء، وصدت المهاجمين عن محيط الثكنة.
وتجري مصالح الأمن حالياً تحقيقا حول ملابسات الحادث، وبينت المؤشرات الأولية أن محاولة الاقتحام دبرتها مجموعة من كبار صيادي وتجار المرجان في المنطقة بعد التزام حرس السواحل، بتعليمات تمنع الصيد العشوائي وتخضع المخالفين لعقوبات شديدة. 



تدليك الزعماء 

واشنطن/ وعد الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش المستشارة الألمانية إنجيلا ميركل ألا يكرر مرة أخرى ما فعله العام الماضي عندما فاجأها بوضع يديه على كتفيها من الخلف.
وقال بوش موجها حديثه إلى ميركل وهو يبتسم في ختام محادثاتهما بالبيت الأبيض لا تدليك من الخلف، وردت المستشارة الألمانية بابتسامة خجولة.
وكانت ميركل قد رفعت كتفيها بشكل مفاجئ أثناء قمة مجموعة الثماني في يوليو الماضي حين اقترب منها بوش من الخلف ووضع يديه على كتفيها ضاغطا عليهما في علامة على الصداقة.
​


----------



## alhor (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أخبار طريفة*



يتبع


الأمير البار 

لندن/ قرر الأمير هاري الابن الأصغر لولي العهد البريطاني الامتناع عن عادة التدخين، بمناسبة العام الجديد إرضاء لوالده.
ويعرف عن هاري البالغ من العمر 22 عاماً، أنه يدخن نحو 20 سيجارة في الليلة الواحدة، ولكنه تعهد بالامتناع عن التدخين إلى الأبد، ليرضي والده الأمير تشارلز.
وبدأ الضابط الملكي هاري التدخين في سن الرابعة عشرة، وتأتي محاولته للامتناع عن التدخين، في الوقت الذي تستعد فيه وزارة الدفاع البريطانية إلى حظر التدخين بالمنشآت العسكريةلمقبل.



سفرالأمير هاري إلى البصرة 

لندن/ ذكرت صحف بريطانية أن ابن ولي عهد بريطانيا الأمير هاري يعد نفسه للمشاركة في عملية العراق. 
ويستعد الفوج العسكري "بلوز أند رويالز" التابع له الأمير في مطلع العام المقبل للقيام بمهمة تستغرق 6 أشهر في مدينة البصرة الواقعة بجنوب العراق، غير أن وزارة الدفاع البريطانية لم تفصح عما إذا كان هاري سيشارك في هذه المهمة.
وكان هاري قد أعلن عن رغبته في المشاركة في هذه العملية عقب تنفيذ إحدى العمليات العسكرية هناك، إلا أن هناك مخاوف من أن يستهدف منفذو العمليات الانتحارية في العراق حياة الأمير والفوج التابع له.



عرف مميت 

طوكيو/ توفي رجل ياباني إثر تسلقه جبل فوجي، بينما كان يحاول إتباع عرف ياباني برؤية أول شروق لشمس العام الجديد من فوق قمة الجبل.
وذكرت تقارير إخبارية، أن الرجل قضى إثر سقوطه وعثر عليه بالمصادفة فريق إنقاذ كان في طريقه لإنقاذ متسلق آخر، أصيب على إحدى التلال عند سفح أعلى جبل في اليابان
واستدعى الفريق مروحية نقلت الرجل إلى مستشفى، حيث أعلنت وفاته.
كما أصيب رجلان آخران خلال تسلقهما جبل فوجي، الذي يبلغ ارتفاعه 3776 متراً عشية العام الجديد.



آخر أقساط الحرب العالمية 

لندن/ ذكرت تقارير صحفية، أن بريطانيا ستسوّي ديون الحرب العالمية الثانية مع الولايات المتحدة وكندا حين تسدد آخر قسطين مستحقين لهما قريبا. 
وقالت التقارير إن وزارة الخزانة ستسدد 88.25 مليون دولار إلى الولايات المتحدة و7,22 مليون دولار إلى كندا كآخر قسطين من أصل 50 قسطاً بدأت بريطانيا تسديدها لحليفتيها منذ العام.1950.
وأشارت إلى أن المبلغ الذي أعادته بريطانيا للولايات المتحدة وكندا يعادل تقريباً ضعف المبلغ الذي اقترضته منهما العامين 1945 و1946.
​


----------

